# RIP Badgers



## neonwilderness (Mar 6, 2022)

There's no easy way of saying this, and it hasn't sunk in properly with me yet, but Badgers passed away this morning.

He was taken into hospital with acute pancreatitis last night. He then had a heart attack early this morning and unfortunately couldn't be saved.

I'll post more as and when I hear anything further.

RIP James / Badgers

Edited to add:
Recording of the service for Badgers on 31st March will be available a couple of days later, for approx a month.
https://watch.obitus.com
Username: juwo2823
Password: 966620


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2022)

This is shitty, shitty news that shouldn't be true. 

Love you Badgers x


----------



## klang (Mar 6, 2022)

unbelievable! Such sad sad news.

Love to you Badgers, rest in peace xxx


----------



## Thora (Mar 6, 2022)

RIP Badgers, what awful news


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh god, what terrible news. I'm so sorry.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh, FFS, we were due to meet recently, during one of his trips down to Worthing, but put it off until spring because of covid.

I can't believe this, it's a mega-shock, another seriously decent poster gone. 

RIP James, thoughts to your family & friends.


----------



## gosub (Mar 6, 2022)

Ffs terrible news rip badgers


----------



## nagapie (Mar 6, 2022)

What terrible news. Everyone on the board knew Badgers, he was so cheerful, friendly and kind.

Such sad news. Love to all his family and friends x


----------



## tommers (Mar 6, 2022)

Fuck what? Shit, that's awful.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 6, 2022)

Ffs, sorry to hear this.

RIP Badgers


----------



## A380 (Mar 6, 2022)

That’s horrible. So very sad.RIP Badgers.


----------



## Looby (Mar 6, 2022)

Shit, what horrible news. Fucking hell.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh fuck no. Shit.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Mar 6, 2022)

Very sorry to hear this. 

RIP


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2022)

Totally devastated by this , we were in contact every day . Mostly ripping this piss out of each other, he'd send me pictures of cat products or rip the piss out me going to #martisan shops or markets. I'd rip the piss out of his love of ham . He called me the #hackneyhaggler after I told him I had to short change a cafe by 7p when they didn't take cards , that 7p led to years of piss taking. We had a few drunken nights & days , a memorable weekend in the #grimnorth fueled by beer & kebabs. He once misspelt his own name , Jamse , which became Hamse for me .

He & another urban spent months collecting Total rubbish & putting it in a pair of hampers which I had to get back from Kings X to home . (Mrs21 was raging 🤣) 

I'm heart broken .


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 6, 2022)

marty21 said:


> He & another urban spent months collecting Total rubbish & putting it in a pair of hampers which I had to get back from Kings X to home . (Mrs21 was raging 🤣)


It was a work of passion


----------



## Hollis (Mar 6, 2022)

Fuck, that's terrible news.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 6, 2022)

Shit, fuck no.

Aaaaargggggggggh

FFS No. No. No.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh no.  I'm so terribly sorry x


----------



## Reno (Mar 6, 2022)

Awful news, I'm in shock. RIP you lovely man.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 6, 2022)

Omfg. Can't believe I'm reading this.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh god. I never met him, but he seemed like a lovely guy and we both seemed to love food. I was posting pictures of kebabs earlier and wondered why he hadn't popped up.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 6, 2022)

Horrible news, RIP badgers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 6, 2022)

God fucking damn it. A good man.


----------



## JimW (Mar 6, 2022)

What, no!


----------



## Poot (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh God, that's so awful. So sorry.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 6, 2022)

So sorry. He seemed to have so much energy.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 6, 2022)

Terrible news, RIP Badgers


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh fuck no.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 6, 2022)

Eh? That is absolutely shite news. 
RIP Badgers


----------



## Storm Fox (Mar 6, 2022)

Shit. He'll be sadly missed him here. RIP Badgers


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh shit no.

Massive loss, he will be missed


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2022)

Bloody hell. They're never easy, but this one hits hard, even though I never knew him personally. Was such a positive presence on the boards.

Ouch.


----------



## Voley (Mar 6, 2022)

Just saw on Twitter and can't really believe it. Fucking hell, no.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 6, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Totally devastated by this , we were in contact every day . Mostly ripping this piss out of each other, he'd send me pictures of cat products or rip the piss out me going to #martisan shops or markets. I'd rip the piss out of his love of ham . He called me the #hackneyhaggler after I told him I had to short change a cafe by 7p when they didn't take cards , that 7p led to years of piss taking. We had a few drunken nights & days , a memorable weekend in the #grimnorth fueled by beer & kebabs. He once misspelt his own name , Jamse , which became Hamse for me .


Similar here, the group chat has been eerily quiet today 

When we saw each other in person it was usually more of the same, fuelled by alcohol. I was overdue a trip down south to visit and I'm gutted that won't happen now.


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 6, 2022)

I don't know what to say, what you playing at my Jimmy Badgers? There's two world cups this year.

I'm too crushed to actually write about what a loyally kind friend you are just now, but I will. Fucking devastated.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 6, 2022)

Eh? Fucking hell.


----------



## starfish (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh no. This is awful news. RIP Badgers.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2022)

He also used to regularly send me pictures of old men with grey beards , he called  them Martuns , he loved coming across them on his travels & sharing the joy with me 🤣


----------



## Griff (Mar 6, 2022)

RiP Badgers.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 6, 2022)

Shit


----------



## two sheds (Mar 6, 2022)

bloody hell so sorry to hear this he brightened up the boards  he's going to be badly missed.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 6, 2022)

For someone who I've never met, I'm actually very upset about this

I don't know why but I felt his and my humour seemed to "click" and was starting to think about trying to arrange a meet up with him once this Covid "thing" was more under control


----------



## smmudge (Mar 6, 2022)

Omg, shocking. How awful, so sorry to everyone close to him  x he will be very missed.


----------



## Winot (Mar 6, 2022)

That's really fucking awful news.


----------



## Voley (Mar 6, 2022)

I'd never met him irl but counted him as a friend. We shared a sarky sense of humour and a love of Liverpool FC.

A top bloke, James. RIP and YNWA.


----------



## spring-peeper (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh no!!!!

Terrible news to wake up to.

RIP Badgers


----------



## Knotted (Mar 6, 2022)

My heart has joined the Thousand, for my friend stopped running today.

(I know he liked Watership Down)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 6, 2022)

Shit. Horrible news.


----------



## izz (Mar 6, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> There's no easy way of saying this, and it hasn't sunk in properly with me yet, but Badgers passed away this morning.
> 
> He was taken into hospital with acute pancreatitis last night. He then had a heart attack early this morning and unfortunately couldn't be saved.
> 
> ...


Well that's pissed on the chips. RIP Badgers.

Thank you neonwilderness, for letting us know, bless you.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 6, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> For someone who I've never met, I'm actually very upset about this
> 
> I don't know why but I felt his and my humour seemed to "click" and was starting to think about trying to arrange a meet up with him once this Covid "thing" was more under control



This basically. I'm upset when I read of any death, but this one seems really harsh.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh fuck

That's awful.
🥺

I cant believe he is gone. That is so sad. He was still liking posts here early this morning.

RIP Badgers xxx
Lovely person. 

Sorry.. cannot get my head around this. 😟


----------



## Voley (Mar 6, 2022)

This is him 'congratulating' me on losing weight and giving up booze. 

Post in thread 'Two Years Sober' https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/two-years-sober.370123/post-16470708


Probably the post I've laughed at most in all of u75s history

Ah fuck I'll miss him.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 6, 2022)

Absolutely shocking news. I can't believe it.   I always thought we'd end up meeting as he lived so close.


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 6, 2022)

What? Badgers? Fucking hell no.😭

Christ almighty what is happening? This is becoming all too frequent.

RIP lovely Badger😔


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 6, 2022)

Fucking awful news, he was one of the very best people here, RIP Badgers


----------



## agricola (Mar 6, 2022)

cant believe this news, RIP Badgers


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh god I just can't believe this - what completely fucking devastating news - fuck sake, no.

RIP Badgers - you will be _so_ missed  xxx


----------



## a_chap (Mar 6, 2022)

Well, this is shit news     

No idea what to say other than  

                      

*Edited to add:* RIP Badgers and my heartfelt condolences to marty21 and all the rest of Badgers' friends and family


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 6, 2022)

RIP Badgers


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 6, 2022)

on my god no....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 6, 2022)

Really sorry to hear this sad news. Love to all those who loved him x


----------



## kebabking (Mar 6, 2022)

Dreadful news. Huge condolences to his his family, and those Urbs who knew his in real life.

Shit.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 6, 2022)

An absolute gentleman. I'm so sorry to hear this. Truly a lovely man. So sorry for his friends and family.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh no, terrible news.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 6, 2022)

Really shocked to read this, thoughts with all who knew and loved him. 


RIP Badgers


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

Fuck this news in the face, and fuck the world


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 6, 2022)

fucking speechless rip Badger you are a true gentleman


rip


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 6, 2022)

shocked - this is horrible.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 6, 2022)

Big numbers. Meaningful numbers.





Urban75 won't be quite the same place without him.


----------



## pbsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

Very sad. RIP.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 6, 2022)

Fucking hell, what horrendous news 

RIP


----------



## danski (Mar 6, 2022)

Jesus, what a shock. RIP


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

He would appreciate that just so you know


----------



## klang (Mar 6, 2022)

I always loved it when he posted pictures of himself. He was a very handsome man xxx


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 6, 2022)

This is awful news


----------



## Athos (Mar 6, 2022)

Fuck.  That's awful news.  RIP Badgers.


----------



## Voley (Mar 6, 2022)

Thanks for letting us know neonwilderness - not a nice thing to have to do, thank you.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 6, 2022)

Voley said:


> Thanks for letting us know neonwilderness - not a nice thing to have to do, thank you.


Seconded. Hope you're looking after yerself today.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 6, 2022)

Haven't got the words right now. Devastated


----------



## Lurdan (Mar 6, 2022)

Shocking dreadful news


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

klang said:


> I always loved it when he posted pictures of himself. He was a very handsome man xxx


Only man I ever shared a bath with , ever , even more handsome naked.


----------



## tim (Mar 6, 2022)

Very sad news,


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 6, 2022)

That news just proper punched me in the throat.
Fucksake, Badgers


----------



## rich! (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh no that's terrible news.

RIP


----------



## og ogilby (Mar 6, 2022)

RIP Badgers. He was such a cheerful poster.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh no, this is awful news. RIP Badgers,


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 6, 2022)

oh this is terrible news. 

RIP Badgers


----------



## clicker (Mar 6, 2022)

So sad and such a shock. He will be so missed . Huge condolences to his family and friends. 😞.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 6, 2022)

Fucks sake.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 6, 2022)

Jesus that's dreadful news he was one of the wittiest posters on U75
Condolences to his friends and family


----------



## Dan U (Mar 6, 2022)

RIP James/Badgers - I hadn't spoken to or seen you for a while but you were always great fun when you did. 

Our WhatsApp chats with Onket were always proper jokes. 

Big love to all his friends and family x


----------



## trashpony (Mar 6, 2022)

I don’t know what to say. I’m stunned.

I’m going to cry instead


----------



## andysays (Mar 6, 2022)

I think I'd read he'd had a few health issues recently but had no idea it was anything that serious.

RIP Badgers


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2022)

If anyone wants to meet up in his old stomping ground of Brixton , message me x


----------



## Dandred (Mar 6, 2022)

This really hit me, I was just chatting to him last night


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2022)

I've a feeling he had a load of WhatsApp conversations going on 🤣


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2022)

wtf?????????? No way, shit  no words


----------



## Maltin (Mar 6, 2022)

This is such sad news. He always came across as someone it would be good to have a beer with.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 6, 2022)

What sad news.


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 6, 2022)

marty21 said:


> If anyone wants to meet up in his old stomping ground of Brixton , message me x


Vigil?


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 6, 2022)

Cheese then beans, Badgers. Cheese then beans.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2022)

Maltin said:


> This is such sad news. He always came across as someone it would be good to have a beer with.


It always turned into several 🤣


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 6, 2022)

Did he ever write that findus crispy pancakes review?


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 6, 2022)

I just fell into a pizza thread hole finding the calzone challenge.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

My wedding day, fuck I’m going to miss you brother


----------



## discokermit (Mar 6, 2022)

what shit news. the football threads wont be the same.


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 6, 2022)

Really sad news. A very cheerful chap, he will be missed by so many of us on here, he was everywhere.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 6, 2022)

Just gutted...and in disbelief.  

Not fair and not right.  Without Badgers I wouldn't have a lot of the friends I have now. 

I am going to miss the ridiculous flirting we did.  He had a heart of gold and hid it badly.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 6, 2022)

Fucking horrible news, he seemed like a lovely bloke.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh no! One of the nicest people on here! That's awful. So sorry.


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 6, 2022)

Such sad news. I'm so sorry x


----------



## Skim (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh god. Don’t know what to say. RIP James X


----------



## Saunders (Mar 6, 2022)

I’m shocked and very sad to read this. Love and sympathy to all his friends on here and his loved ones. Rest well James Badgers. I will miss your posts about the wildlife you saw and fed, your frustration with idiots, all the delicious food, and your presence here.
 ❤️🦡


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 6, 2022)

I’ve come to the pub to raise a few glasses of cider. Although some cheap cans in the park might have been more fitting 

I’m still hoping this is some sort of shit joke and he’s going to pop up on WhatsApp sometime soon


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 6, 2022)

I am in deep shock, totally deflated. We were only chatting on the phone last week. As ever he lit up my day and lifted the clouds I was under.
Wonderful, lovely man.  I’m devastated that we won’t get the chance to meet up for that pint we had planned for this year.
All my love and deepest condolences to all who knew this outstanding human being.
Lots of love James, I will truly miss you mate.
RIP.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 6, 2022)

marty21 said:


> If anyone wants to meet up in his old stomping ground of Brixton , message me x


McGlynns meet?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh my god this is awful. I'm so so sorry to hear this. No words.


----------



## Cid (Mar 6, 2022)

Also no words. Just... fuck. RIP


----------



## aqua (Mar 6, 2022)

Well this is just shit isn't it. Despite both being here years and years I don't believe i ever crossed paths with him. But he was just always here and was on my 'would like to meet them at some point' list. 
It's just such shit news. I'm so sad for all of you that were close. RIP James.


----------



## Edie (Mar 6, 2022)

Very shocked to get this call (and when I was out walking with mrs quoad who sends love to you all).

He was one of the original, and one of the very _very_ best of us.

We shared some good times, some good messages, and some winks and laughs.

Deepest love and condolences to all on here who loved him. Kitty and Biddly in my thoughts especially.

May he Rest in Peace


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 6, 2022)

That's really shit news.  Was always quite amusing and supportive.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 6, 2022)

I actually feel sick.
I'd never met James, but had hoped to meet up  possibly at one of the adhd meets.
We exchanged pms now,and again.

So fucking sad.

I will miss you James 😘


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 6, 2022)

WTAF !
Nooooooo ... can't be true, can it ?
Not another one, the world has lost too many good people this year already.
Gonna miss his contributions. 
Never met him IRL, sadly.

My condolences to his family & friends.
Thanks for letting us know neonwilderness - take care of you.

RIP James Badgers.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 6, 2022)

Awful news - RIP James.  

Always liked sparring with him on daft threads, and met him once - a lovely man.  Another great loss to the community.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> McGlynns meet?
> 
> View attachment 313126


You bring the vodka jelly .


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 6, 2022)

That's a huge loss. I enjoyed a couple of great nights out with James. 

A true gourmand!

I'll miss him.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 6, 2022)

No! Fuck, I can't believe it


----------



## dessiato (Mar 6, 2022)

Dreadful news. He was such a great asset to these boards. We, I, will miss him.

RIP Badgers


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 6, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Totally devastated by this , we were in contact every day . Mostly ripping this piss out of each other, he'd send me pictures of cat products or rip the piss out me going to #martisan shops or markets. I'd rip the piss out of his love of ham . He called me the #hackneyhaggler after I told him I had to short change a cafe by 7p when they didn't take cards , that 7p led to years of piss taking. We had a few drunken nights & days , a memorable weekend in the #grimnorth fueled by beer & kebabs. He once misspelt his own name , Jamse , which became Hamse for me .
> 
> He & another urban spent months collecting Total rubbish & putting it in a pair of hampers which I had to get back from Kings X to home . (Mrs21 was raging 🤣)
> 
> I'm heart broken .


((((((marty21 )))))))


----------



## [62] (Mar 6, 2022)

Really shocked. I haven't been here as long as most of you, but he was clearly something of a talisman for the forum, and one of the more supportive and friendly posters.

Very sad. RIP.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Mar 6, 2022)

Since I've been on here he's always been a constant beneficent presence. Definitely a force for good in this world. Sad.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 6, 2022)

Terrible news.  Thoughts with his loved ones, family and friends.  RIP Badgers.


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2022)

Well shit, that is just horrible news.  RIP Badgers


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 6, 2022)

This is the fucking worst. The absolute fucking worst. I'm a bit speechless.

Love to everyone closest to him.


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 6, 2022)

One of the few urbans I met, lovely bloke. What a shock. 

Rip Badgers


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 6, 2022)

Such fucking awful news. I loved his pictures of him feeding the wildlife. Always generous with his likes. RIP Badgers, I'm going to miss your lovely sense of humour xx


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 6, 2022)

I just can't believe this. I can't. It's ridiculous!

So much love to all of you who knew and loved him IRL. I'm so sorry. I can't imagine this place without Badgers, so goodness knows what you all must be feeling.

Who will we celebrate National Sausage Week with now?


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 6, 2022)

I’m really sad to see this, obviously. He always seemed to be on here, gonna be greatly missed. RIP Badgers


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2022)

I can't believe this, Badgers was so full of life.  I only met him a few times but I can't believe I won't see him again. And it's a minor thing but I always thought he'd take his rightful place as urban's most liked poster, he was very much among the best of us. Should be is among the best of us.

Fuck this shit


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 6, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> I’ve come to the pub to raise a few glasses of cider. Although some cheap cans in the park might have been more fitting
> 
> I’m still hoping this is some sort of shit joke and he’s going to pop up on WhatsApp sometime soon




Xxx


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2022)

Love and best wishes to all Badgers' friends and family


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 6, 2022)

*REST IN PEACE MATE.*​


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 6, 2022)

Shocking news. Couldn't believe it at first. This place isn't going to be the same. Who is going to try out those limited edition baked bean flavours now?
RIP Badgers and condolences to all his family and friends.


----------



## Epona (Mar 6, 2022)

Just shocked to read this and a bit speechless.  He was one of the cornerstones of Urban ffs, another good one gone too soon.

I don't think I met him (some urban nights out of yore are a bit of a blur tbf), or at least not to get to know him outside of the boards, but he came across on here as a thoroughly decent bloke and very funny.

My condolences to everyone who knew and loved him IRL.

The landscape of U75 has changed considerably this year, wtf is going on?

Incredibly sad news.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 6, 2022)

Devastated about this .Never met him but always enjoyed our interactions  on here . Genuine poster , could disagree , agree or just have the craic . God bless him .


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 6, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> View attachment 313128
> 
> Xxx


----------



## moomoo (Mar 6, 2022)

This is terrible news.  Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 6, 2022)

fuck


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

The last photo he sent me (that I can legal show you )


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Devastated about this .Never met him but always enjoyed our interactions  on here . Genuine poster , could disagree , agree or just have the craic . God bless him .


I knew if I posted some contentious stuff he'd like it and have my back. One of my best urban friends, it'll never be the same here without him


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 6, 2022)

RIP Badgers. You'll be missed


----------



## etnea (Mar 6, 2022)

This is terrible, shocking news. 
RIP Badgers


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 6, 2022)

Cant get my head around him being gone.
Never met him. But you get to know and like people here. Badgers was really kind and caring. I remember him sending a pm just to ask how I was doing.

He was funny too. Like really funny.
His "spread toes photos" had me on the floor laughing. 

It's not fair that a guy who was so kind and lovable who worked so hard throughout the pandemic helping keep people safe... is just gone now.

It's hard to sit here on a sunny day and say to family that I am crying because someone I never met died.
This place is special for support and caring about posters. Badgers was one of the best.

Fucking sad. 😭


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 6, 2022)

Met him once briefly at Glastonbury, at a meet for a now-defunct festival message board. Lovely bloke, great sense of humour. 

The reason I joined (and stayed) on Urban was partially because I saw he and a few other posters had migrated from the old boards and I always enjoyed his posts. 

Proper shit news. 

RIP


----------



## weepiper (Mar 6, 2022)

This is just the shittest thing. Badgers


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

The Octagon said:


> Met him once briefly at Glastonbury, at a meet for a now-defunct festival message board. Lovely bloke, great sense of humour.
> 
> The reason I joined (and stayed) on Urban was partially because I saw he and a few other posters had migrated from the old boards and I always enjoyed his posts.
> 
> ...



You just reminded me we had our own boards called Bob and Badgers 😂 will have to dig out some pics or a screen shots in the week

I met him first on TOS for Glasto


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 6, 2022)

Shit. Shocking news. Huge love to everyone close to him  x


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2022)

Just unbelievable shit news. 

Took this pic a few years ago, in our kitchen in the #grimnorth. He’s washing up the FEB he made the morning after getting us so stocious we couldn’t move. 

I used to light a candle for him and send him the scene when he WhatsApp’d us to moan about being stuck on the commute in the beforetimes 😬

RIP mate. Just…what 💔


----------



## Anju (Mar 6, 2022)

RIP Badgers and condolences to your family and friends.

Feels odd to say this about someone I've never met but I will miss him.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 6, 2022)

Speechless, RIP Badgers


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 6, 2022)

Such a shock. It's absolutely heartbreaking. He was just the loveliest, funniest, most ridulous man.  
RIP Badgers


----------



## cybershot (Mar 6, 2022)

Shit. ☹️


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 6, 2022)

One of the most anti-Tory people I've ever come across IRL or online. And that's admirable. Never missed a single chance to slam the vermin. Threw himself hard working into his latest vaccination/testing adventures. Loved his Liverpool FC.

I'll miss him and I never even 'knew' him.


----------



## polly (Mar 6, 2022)

This is just horrible news. He was lovely. So much love to all of you who knew him. Gutted


----------



## elbows (Mar 6, 2022)

Terrible news, hard to process. RIP Badgers.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 6, 2022)

Fucking hell.  This is awful and shocking and unfair. James was lovely in person and one of the best urbanites online. 
So much love for those who were close with him.  And love for all of us - we’ve all suffered a big, terrible loss to our group of misfits, pissheads and wankers.


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 6, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> The last photo he sent me (that I can legal show you )




Such a tart 😍


----------



## colacubes (Mar 6, 2022)

Absolutely properly devastated.  Can’t quite articulate how much. RIP my lovely friend x


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 6, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> View attachment 313135
> 
> Such a tart 😍


Gorgeous tart.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 6, 2022)

We were both off our faces when we met. He insisted that his name was 'Badgers'. Was wearing a t-shirt with the word CRIMINAL in big letters on the back. He made a fine impression.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 6, 2022)

We spent most of the night organising marty21’s hamper


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 6, 2022)

Naughty, funny, cheeky Badgers. 
I feel lucky to have known and met you ❤️


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh no, not Badgers. Such a lovely kind and funny chap 

I'm kind of reeling, I won't pretend I knew him well but he was so supportive and it feels like urban has lost a pillar of the community.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

Last time I saw him (I’m in Wales) September 2020 he came to wet the baby’s head…. For 3 days 👀


----------



## Oula (Mar 6, 2022)

So sorry to hear this


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 6, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> View attachment 313147
> 
> Last time I saw him (I’m in Wales) September 2020 he came to wet the baby’s head…. For 3 days 👀


Well one has to make sure it's properly wetted x


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 6, 2022)

This might sound a bit strange, but it is cheering me slightly to see how deeply and obviously he was loved by so many people. He always struck me as someone who wanted to bring cheer and pleasure into the world, to enjoy the moment, and he obviously did all of those things.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh Badgers, no 😔

Such a prolific liker, FEB enthusiast, knowledgeable footy man and generally cheery soul.  It's sometimes difficult to convey a warmth of personality through words on a screen but he did it.  And looking through some of the pics others have posted, seems like it x 10 in meat space.

Peace and light to all those who knew and loved Badgers, but also to those who only knew him on here cos he was a mate anyway x


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 6, 2022)

This fucking sucks balls


----------



## LDC (Mar 6, 2022)

Really sorry to hear this, I didn't know him, but everytime I saw his prolific #worldbeating quip on here (like a fucking million times! ) it made me smile.

RIP Badgers, and condolences to all his friends and family.


----------



## T & P (Mar 6, 2022)

I can’t believe this. So sad


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh shit, I can’t believe that.  I’m stunned. RIP, badgers.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 6, 2022)

Well this is just arse isn't it.

Here's to you


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> Well one has to make sure it's properly wetted x



Day 2 I woke after a nana nap and he’s opened my post and was tucking in on the kitchen counter 😂 

Messy few days.

I’m ashamed/proud to say 95% of my tales with James can never be repeated


----------



## a_chap (Mar 6, 2022)

And we thought 2022 couldn't get any worse.... 

It did


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2022)

a_chap said:


> And we thought 2022 couldn't get any worse....
> 
> It did


((((a_chap))))


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 6, 2022)

Awful awful news....  Condolences to family and friends


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Day 2 I woke after a nana nap and he’s opened my post and was tucking in on the kitchen counter 😂
> 
> Messy few days.
> 
> I’m ashamed/proud to say 95% of my tales with James can never be repeated


Those are always the best tales too


----------



## nogojones (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh fuck. No.


----------



## omnipeta (Mar 6, 2022)

RIP James, thoughts to your family & friends.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 6, 2022)

❤️


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Those are always the best tales too


They will go to the grave with me now. ❤️


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2022)

Thanks to all who've shared pictures of Badgers


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> They will go to the grave with me now. ❤️


I'd expect nothing else


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Thanks to all who've shared pictures of Badgers


Im out so only have some on phone , I’ve got tons on my pc, and from all his various alts over on the Glasto boards …. He was so many alts in the mid 2000’s on there 😂


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2022)

Badgers on a Bench


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

Old
Pic , but see that mug ? He made and sent me that , it’s him kissing me in 2007 😂


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

will post better pic when I get home ….

After I pic up some vodka


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> View attachment 313155
> 
> Old
> Pic , but see that mug ? He made and sent me that , it’s him kissing me in 2007 😂


((((((Ranbay))))))


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> ((((((Ranbay))))))



Crying more than when me dad passed away.

True story


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> will post better pic when I get home ….
> 
> After I pic up some vodka


Such a lovely picture to put on a mug


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 6, 2022)

A real part of the furniture of this place, and an unwavering force for good. He will be incredibly missed    RiP.


----------



## girasol (Mar 6, 2022)

No way, wtf???  fucking hell 😭😭. No words


----------



## moose (Mar 6, 2022)

Never felt I could just say I'd had pizza. Badger's voice in my head demanded to know toppings. RIP. x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2022)

Cheers you gorgeous,  funny, wonderful man. What are all those old ladies you were trying to get in the will with going to do now!!?

What are we all going to do?


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 6, 2022)

See you in Valhalla.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Mar 6, 2022)

I'm stunned. Don't know what to say really. Fuck. 😢


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 6, 2022)

<ed: pic removed by request>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2022)

Badgers and his Hobbies


----------



## Cloo (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh no, what a horrible shock. He will be greatly missed by everyone here.


----------



## Epona (Mar 6, 2022)

5t3IIa said:


> Badgers and his Hobbies
> 
> View attachment 313163



Is that bottom left one at the Royal Albert Hall in 2019?
I went to that (not with Badgers, mind), bloody great it was.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 6, 2022)

Bloody hell, that's sudden and terrible. He's going to leave a huge space on here and in so many people's lives. ☹️


----------



## weltweit (Mar 6, 2022)

Very shocked, RIP Badgers


----------



## strange-fish (Mar 6, 2022)

So sad... RIP Badgers


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 6, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Last time I saw him (I’m in Wales) September 2020 he came to wet the baby’s head…. For 3 days 👀



One of his reasons for planning to visit Sunny Worthing more often was because he now had twin nieces here to spoil, he was so looking forward to that.


----------



## pesh (Mar 6, 2022)

Fucking hell 
RIP James x


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 6, 2022)

He sent me this last week after our phone natter.
He said it was his ambition to see us both together in these lymphatic drainage massage suits, because he thought it would be hilarious!
I miss him already. ☹️


----------



## eatmorecheese (Mar 6, 2022)

What the actual? Oh no. Fuck. 

RIP Badgers


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 6, 2022)

I sent him a valentines pm. I'm so glad I did.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh no. What terrible news. So sudden. 
I don't know what to say. He was such a big part of the boards. 
RIP Badgers.


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh fuck, just seen this, I can't take it in. He will be missed so much. 😭 Fucks sake, this feels so fucking wrong.  Rip badgers x


----------



## N_igma (Mar 6, 2022)

What the fuck! I can’t believe it this is so fucking shit. RIP Badgers YNWA!


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

He always wore his England Tops when coming to stay with me 😂


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 6, 2022)

Christ - I can't believe it.  RIP Badgers.  A lovely man.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

And I always took photos of him sleeping 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

I’m genuinely broken 😞


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> View attachment 313171
> 
> He always wore his England Tops when coming to stay with me 😂


Did he like that FEB ? 🤔


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Did he like that FEB ? 🤔


I spy hash brown on it tho


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> One of his reasons for planning to visit Sunny Worthing more often was because he now had twin nieces here to spoil, he was so looking forward to that.



That, and to check how his local branch was doing. 



Welcome to Badger's Books, Worthing.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 6, 2022)

A few years ago he came up to the #grimnorth for Christmas/New Year. I went over for a couple of days and had to endure this nonsense 



I won’t share the photos of the first time he stayed at my place and passed out on the living room floor


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh no. RIP Badgers.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh fuck bollocks no.


----------



## Mattym (Mar 6, 2022)

Shit- That's awful. RIP to a lovely bloke.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 6, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> A few years ago he came up to the #grimnorth for Christmas/New Year. I went over for a couple of days and had to endure this nonsense
> 
> View attachment 313175View attachment 313176
> 
> I won’t share the photos of the first time he stayed at my place and passed out on the living room floor



Oh gwan. He'd love it I'm sure.


----------



## Glitter (Mar 6, 2022)

This is such shocking and sad news. I didn’t know Badgers IRL but he was probably my favourite poster I haven’t met. He was so cheery and funny. 

The Findus Crispy Pancakes thread was one of the first threads I remember reading in this place and I was absolutely creasing at it. 

So much love to all those who were close to him. Urban took a big hit today.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 6, 2022)

No, sorry, I don't think this board can do without him.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 6, 2022)

Well that's fucking awful news. I usually try and say something useful when this happens but just, well, fuck


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 6, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> No, sorry, I don't think this board can do without him.


THIS X INFINITY


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 6, 2022)

Only got to use this once…





Felt that I would own the boards when I snapped that, but Badgers never got cross.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> A few years ago he came up to the #grimnorth for Christmas/New Year. I went over for a couple of days and had to endure this nonsense
> 
> View attachment 313175View attachment 313176
> 
> I won’t share the photos of the first time he stayed at my place and passed out on the living room floor



He would tho, just saying 😂❤️


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 6, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Only got to use this once…
> 
> View attachment 313179
> 
> ...



Dunno, he got pretty annoyed about #toryscum

Rightly


----------



## Sue (Mar 6, 2022)

I'm so shocked to hear this. We never met irl but he was one of those people with a great good humour. RIP Badgers/James.


----------



## Sue (Mar 6, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Dunno, he got pretty annoyed about #toryscum
> 
> Rightly


And anti-vaxxers.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 6, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Only got to use this once…
> 
> View attachment 313179
> 
> ...


Reminds me of this from years ago, getting the kid to ham up mock confusion over corpse/copse



No rest or peace you funny fucker  x


----------



## trashpony (Mar 6, 2022)

I love urban but I’m really fucking sick of saying goodbye to people I love


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

Fuck, just realised he owes me money ….  The lengths people go to theses days 🙄


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

trashpony said:


> I love urban but I’m really fucking sick of saying goodbye to people I love



I’m sick of archiving chats on WhatsApp 😢


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 6, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Fuck, just realised he owes me money ….  The lengths people go to theses days 🙄


#haggling


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 6, 2022)

Well this is fucking bollocks. 

RIP Badgers


----------



## oryx (Mar 6, 2022)

What a shock to read this, and how terribly sad.

I only met James/Badgers once (at an Urban drinks in Penge). Such a lovely guy, warm and funny. His massive popularity on here is evidence of that.

To say 'he'll be missed' seems like an understatement, but so true.

Condolences to his mates and family.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 6, 2022)

He went in too.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Such fucking awful news. I loved his pictures of him feeding the wildlife. Always generous with his likes. RIP Badgers, I'm going to miss your lovely sense of humour xx


This is so true. Whenever I logged onto urban I’d always have a healthy amount of likes from him. 

Never met the guy, but reading people’s memories and seeing the photos makes me wish I had.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 6, 2022)

Fuck. Off.

One of my favourite posters and someone I wished I'd met in real life.

I'm absolutely gutted


----------



## hiccup (Mar 6, 2022)

Am absolutely gutted. He was (was! Fuck...) a person who added to your life. I've probably smiled or laughed at something he's posted most days for the last 10 years. He once blagged me a bottle of posh rum, and seemed to delight in doing so. At the start of the pandemic he sent me some face masks, along with a fairly offensive postcard and a load of stick on googly eyes. Feels like some colour just drained from the world.


----------



## Storm Fox (Mar 6, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Fuck, just realised he owes me money ….  The lengths people go to theses days 🙄


This made me laugh and cry at the same time.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 6, 2022)

Don’t know what to say here, can’t read the thread.  Absolutely loved the man to bits, had so many great times with him.  Utterly shocked ☹️ 

RIP brother.


----------



## Limejuice (Mar 6, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Fuck. Off.
> 
> One of my favourite posters and someone I wished I'd met in real life.
> 
> I'm absolutely gutted


Ditto.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 6, 2022)

Biddlybee said:


> View attachment 313177
> 
> He went in too.


A little bit ISIS 😱😱😱🤣


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2022)

Can't believe this was 2016 ! A fine afternoon at McGlynns in Kings X.


----------



## philosophical (Mar 6, 2022)

Appalling news. We're so used to seeing his logo on this site.
RIP to one of the good guys.


----------



## T & P (Mar 6, 2022)

It really has been an awful last few months for the Urban community hasn’t it


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 6, 2022)

I was at work when I saw the thread earlier and hoped when I looked again it wouldn’t be true, because it really shocked me, but sadly here we are

I never met him but he just seemed a force for good. A good egg. Daft sense of humour. Kind. Funny. Sentimental. All of the good things. 

Can’t have been any age at all. This world is a real fucker sometimes.

RIP James Badgers


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 6, 2022)

I will think of him every time I make pigs in blankets, and every time I cook something from the #haggleshelf.


----------



## Epona (Mar 6, 2022)

Fuck, just went on the 3 positives thread to try to cheer mesself up a bit (feeling the weight of a few recent losses and worries right now) then remembered his regular "still alive, family all still alive" contributions.

Fuck.


----------



## campanula (Mar 6, 2022)

A sad, sad day. A light has temporarily gone out.  Grief and sorrow has no vicious longevity: kindness, compassion,wit and an unwavering contempt for Tory inhumanity are just some of the defining characteristics which will certainly be uppermost in my memories  although we will miss him for sure. Sending my heartfelt wishes to those who had the great good fortune to have had Badgers/James in their lives.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 6, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Fuck, just realised he owes me money ….  The lengths people go to theses days 🙄


Was it more or less the resale value of a Paul Smith corduroy blazer...?  🤫


----------



## Maggot (Mar 6, 2022)

Am really shocked to hear this. It hasn't really sunk in yet. 

Such a lovely guy. Haven't seen him IRL for a while, and now I never will.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 6, 2022)

marty21 receiving his catS hamperS two years ago


----------



## Mattym (Mar 6, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> This is so true. Whenever I logged onto urban I’d always have a healthy amount of likes from him.


Yes- everything from underground techno to Liverpool and most other football posts, food things, politics. Bloody everything tbh.


----------



## Glitter (Mar 6, 2022)

hiccup said:


> At the start of the pandemic he sent me some face masks, along with a fairly offensive postcard and a load of stick on googly eyes.


I love this ❤️


----------



## TopCat (Mar 6, 2022)

Awful shocking news. A good friend for such a long time. Oh hell. He had fabulous hugs and the odd grand kiss. Miss you mate xxxx


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2022)

hiccup said:


> Am absolutely gutted. He was (was! Fuck...) a person who added to your life. I've probably smiled or laughed at something he's posted most days for the last 10 years. He once blagged me a bottle of posh rum, and seemed to delight in doing so. At the start of the pandemic he sent me some face masks, along with a fairly offensive postcard and a load of stick on googly eyes. Feels like some colour just drained from the world.


He sent me a post card last year , my neighbours saw it 1st and thought it was death threat , I had to give them the impression that I had a friend who was a bit "special" 😅


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> marty21 receiving his catS hamperS two years ago
> 
> View attachment 313186View attachment 313187


I had to cart all that back on the fucking train & tube ffs


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 6, 2022)

Such sad news I'm so sorry to hear this 🙁


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

I made him a top trump card once


----------



## TopCat (Mar 6, 2022)

This is a bad shock


----------



## pigtails (Mar 6, 2022)

I'm so so sorry to hear this. Lots of love and hugs to everyone who knew him.


----------



## Callie (Mar 6, 2022)

I saw the thread just after the first post had been posted. No words.

Fucking hell, what a great guy. I cannot believe this   he was the best of us eh?


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## moochedit (Mar 6, 2022)

Sorry to hear about this


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 6, 2022)

wish I hadn't come in here now 

Shine on you crazy diamond x


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> I will think of him every time I make pigs in blankets, and every time I cook something from the #haggleshelf.


He fucking loved the #haggleshelf 😅 I had regular messages about the bargains he'd got.


----------



## Ceej (Mar 6, 2022)

How can this be?
Safe journey, lovely man.


----------



## Raheem (Mar 6, 2022)

Terrible news. Got that horrible wave of "oh shit" reading the thread title. Best wishes to anyone who was close to him. You'll be missed, Badgers.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 6, 2022)

This is proper shit news. Proper shocked.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 6, 2022)

A postcard from Badgers just after the first lockdown. What else to say really. I am gutted.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 6, 2022)

Aghast..!

Strength and sympathy to all of his friends and family.


----------



## Epona (Mar 6, 2022)

marty21 said:


> He fucking loved the #haggleshelf 😅 I had regular messages about the bargains he'd got.



I saw some black pudding on the reduced to clear recently (40p!!!) and Badgers came to mind, it would have fit both haggleshelf and FEB interests nicely, I didn't pick it up for reasons but I kind of wish I had got it and used it in an FEB.  And posted photos.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 6, 2022)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## abe11825 (Mar 6, 2022)

RIP James Badgers.

It was always a pleasure seeing your name on this board... I may not have met you IRL but you were always around for people to get to know and talk to.

Hugs to everyone who knew him (and posted pix). He was something special and may the pictures remind you of all his greatness


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 6, 2022)

What the fuck, that's awful. This place won't be the same without him. Rip


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2022)

not Badgers, world beating Badgers
nothing will be the same again 💔


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh no


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 6, 2022)

What the fuck no


----------



## Epico (Mar 6, 2022)

I am so sorry to all of you knew him personally. RIP Badgers. Such a huge loss xx


----------



## zenie (Mar 6, 2022)

So sad. He was a dear friend, a daily confidant, and a big part of my life for so long. 

I remember one of the first times we hung out at the jam, he had these vintage sunglasses and an explorers hat thing and we talked about Hunter S. 

This quote by the good man himself seems apt, Badgers it truly was a thrilling ride and I’m glad to have had so many good memories. (Like Ranbay many i wont share!)

Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride!”​


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 6, 2022)

Really fucking sad news, definitely one of the good guys round here. RIP.


----------



## zenie (Mar 6, 2022)

Urgh


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2022)

it's going to be a large glass of red wine, cheese & crackers and Jeff Mills in tribute to Badgers tonight


----------



## existentialist (Mar 6, 2022)

No.


----------



## bimble (Mar 6, 2022)

i feel embarrassed on these threads because i never met him irl so who am i to mourn him but still, can't really believe this news, utterly shit, he was like a favourite trusty mug in our shared kitchen.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 6, 2022)

He was a truly kind soul and will be much missed. I’m really shocked and sad. Rip lovely Badgers.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

We was so young ….. 😢


----------



## Epona (Mar 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> i feel embarrassed on these threads because i never met him irl so who am i to mourn him but still, can't really believe this news, utterly shit, he was like a favourite trusty mug in our shared kitchen.



If there is one thing the internet has given us, it is the ability to feel comradeship at a distance, to have people make a big impression on your life and your world, without in some cases even being in the same country.

Your reaction is not odd or wrong at all, he touched all our lives - it's all got a bit too much for me today if I am quite honest, having a bit of a cry about the recent losses to our lovely community here.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 6, 2022)

Shocking news. He was such a prolific poster   and even though I'd not met him all the posts here confirm everything I'd always thought... obvs a lovely and very well loved man. He'll be very much missed I'm sure.

Condolences to all his friends and family.

RIP Badgers.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

zenie said:


> So sad. He was a dear friend, a daily confidant, and a big part of my life for so long.
> 
> I remember one of the first times we hung out at the jam, he had these vintage sunglasses and an explorers hat thing and we talked about Hunter S.
> 
> ...




Will always remember the Jam
Factory and getting raped in the eye …. ❤️


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 6, 2022)

Ah fuck, I just found out. I’m so gutted. I loved Badgers. A real top guy and a good mate. 

Am gonna have to come back here once. I’ve processed this a bit.

Rest in peace matey x


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

Such a handsome man, such a lovely caring and beautiful soul.

I'm now home, poured a large vodka and coke, and im going to spend the night going through messages and photos.

RIP Brother.

PS - we never did,  but i would have.


----------



## zenie (Mar 6, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Will always remember the Jam
> Factory and getting raped in the eye …. ❤️


No one will ever understand that joke except the people that were there.


----------



## han (Mar 6, 2022)

What an awful shock. 
Such a lovely bloke. Part of the DNA of this place. I don't have the words. 
But I smile when I think of his feet photos. And his support to so many people. What a gem.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> There's no easy way of saying this, and it hasn't sunk in properly with me yet, but Badgers passed away this morning.
> 
> He was taken into hospital with acute pancreatitis last night. He then had a heart attack early this morning and unfortunately couldn't be saved.
> 
> ...


oh that's just terrible. so sad. so young too. oh god, so sad.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 6, 2022)

This is so sad, I am shocked. RIP Badgers x


----------



## zenie (Mar 6, 2022)

han said:


> What an awful shock.
> Such a lovely bloke. Part of the DNA of this place. I don't have the words.
> But I smile when I think of his feet photos. And his support to so many people. What a gem.


Jfc the talks about foot cheese graters 🤮🤮🤮🤮😀😀😀😀


----------



## spitfire (Mar 6, 2022)

I had to wait until Mlle Fire and Mini Fire were in bed before posting as I knew I'd be a fucking state. And I am.

I never met Badgers IRL but we'd had many, many interactions on here and I had hoped we'd cross paths at a Grand Prix one day. Or even just go for a beer. 

His dedication to the vaccination job he took on after his industry collapsed during covid was exemplary. A modern hero. A better man than me.

Not sure what else to say as there are so many that knew him better than me.

As a slightly reductive measure of the man, I'm not sure how many "Internet Randoms" I'd share my Disney+ login with so he could watch Boba Fett. 

The Olaf avatar was a source of contention!

God bless you Badgers and all who sailed with you


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 6, 2022)

I’m shocked. I’m so sad to read this 

I can’t believe I’ve missed it too all day I’ve literally only just seen the thread. 

I’m so sorry to everyone who knew him IRL. I never met him but he was one of the most lovely people on here and I feel like I knew him so well, I’m gutted he is no longer around.

RIP Badgers. X


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I had to wait until Mlle Fire and Mini Fire were in bed before posting as I knew I'd be a fucking state. And I am.
> 
> I never met Badgers IRL but we'd had many, many interactions on here and I had hoped we'd cross paths at a Grand Prix one day. Or even just go for a beer.
> 
> ...




That's cos i booted him off my plex server few months ago cos he didn't reply to me. 

he did the whole radio silent thing on and off for years, part of his mysterious ways.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 6, 2022)

Apologies to anyone who knew him IRL finding out about it here. This just seemed the best way of letting everyone know quickly.

It still doesn’t seem real


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 6, 2022)

i know i said something a lot earlier today, but don't think i could manage much more than 'oh shit' or words to that effect at the time.

as a (relative) newcomer round here, who's always been a bit geographically distant from the urban heartlands, i'm another one who never met badgers, but he was definitely on the list of urbans i wanted to meet sometime.

urban (especially the FEB thread and the otters thread) won't be the same (just gone and found his last 'like' on anything i posted - i was being critical about the alleged FEB someone got dished up to them)

((((( badgers' friends and family and badgers' friends who became family )))))

🦡


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i know i said something a lot earlier today, but don't think i could manage much more than 'oh shit' or words to that effect at the time.
> 
> as a (relative) newcomer round here, who's always been a bit geographically distant from the urban heartlands, i'm another one who never met badgers, but he was definitely on the list of urbans i wanted to meet sometime.
> 
> ...


((((Puddy_Tat))))


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> Apologies to anyone who knew him IRL finding out about it here. This just seemed the best way of letting everyone know quickly.
> 
> It still doesn’t seem real


No, it doesn't  fuck 2022


----------



## spitfire (Mar 6, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> Apologies to anyone who knew him IRL finding out about it here. This just seemed the best way of letting everyone know quickly.
> 
> It still doesn’t seem real



That's the way it goes nowadays, you can only do your best. For anyone outside the immediate family circle it seems to just get dropped on SM one way or the other.

Thank you for letting us know. xxx


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> Apologies to anyone who knew him IRL finding out about it here. This just seemed the best way of letting everyone know quickly.
> 
> It still doesn’t seem real



Dont apologies, we hadn't spoken in a few months, (this was normal) i wouldn't have found out today if you had not. ❤️


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 6, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> Apologies to anyone who knew him IRL finding out about it here. This just seemed the best way of letting everyone know quickly.
> 
> It still doesn’t seem real



thank you for letting us know,

never met the fella like many but be more people than he ever  met on here mourning his lost..

 

RIP Racefam James Badgers


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2022)

He was a great gifter of mugs


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 6, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> Apologies to anyone who knew him IRL finding out about it here. This just seemed the best way of letting everyone know quickly.
> 
> It still doesn’t seem real


That’s fine, you don’t need to worry about that. I found out via Ms Hatter who’d seen it on Facebook. That’s the way it goes. 

First thing I did was come here - to find 11 pages of messages in just a few hours. A measure of how loved he was.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Ming (Mar 6, 2022)

I’m genuinely gutted. RIP James/Badgers. He was one of our absolute best. I was hoping to have an FEB with him next time i was in town. So sudden.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 6, 2022)

Just been going through all my messages and stuff. Looked at all the times I’d tagged him on Twitter:


new restaurant opening serving only crisp sandwiches
a full English with cherry tomatoes on it
a plate of fried eggs with a huge lake of baked beans touching the eggs
a picture of a baked potato on the wall of my local caff with the headline “BANTER”
working out the range of my new baby monitor so we could have some cans outside in the back garden

Etc  etc.., years of this stuff


----------



## Mogden (Mar 6, 2022)

I saw the first post in this thread just before leaving for work earlier. Completely shocked I closed urban and hoped that when I finished work and opened it again it would have been misinformation, a joke, a Badger prank. It's not is it  I didn't get his likes to start with. He was prolific with them and then I realised that they were a warm hug, they meant I felt like part of the furniture cos James was extending a hand to say I often enjoy reading your posts. I was hoping to meet him on an ADHD meet up or at the other urban very much comedic and stomach churning meet we were planning. Bollocks arse and shit. Condolences to all x


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 6, 2022)

I am so sorry for everyone’s sad loss. I only knew him from his posts starting with the quintessential cheese or beans first on a jacket potato. What strikes me though from various posts is that he seemed content with his life whether that be about hotdogs, his community garden or finding the positives each day. I’m going to forget the foot grater thread! 

Truly an urban legend RIP Badgers xx


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 6, 2022)

Didn’t know the guy in real life but on the forum he was a big personality and entertaining poster.
i get the feeling many of you knew him well
really sad to read this, deepest condolences to family and friends.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

moonsi til said:


> I am so sorry for everyone’s sad loss. I only knew him from his posts starting with the quintessential cheese or beans first on a jacket potato. What strikes me though from various posts is that he seemed content with his life whether that be about hotdogs, his community garden or finding the positives each day. I’m going to forget the foot grater thread!
> 
> Truly an urban legend RIP Badgers xx




He touched so many of us... that's clear.

👀


----------



## spitfire (Mar 6, 2022)

I sent Badgers some foody goodness and he sent me these socks as a thank you. No need at all but he went the extra mile.

(Insert cat shouty woman meme as required.)


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 6, 2022)

Mogden said:


> I didn't get his likes to start with. He was prolific with them and then I realised that they were a warm hug


This is exactly how it felt  🙂
He just liked everyone.
🥺


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 6, 2022)

Just remembered that I sent Badgers a shiny red lobster necklace  at his request, I might add. I was giving a load of stuff away and he asked if he could have it. I thought he was joking at first but no, as per his PM that I have just re-read, "the Nazi crustacean arrived" and he sounded genuinely chuffed about it <3 

Glad now that I was able to bring at least one shiny happy thing into his life.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 6, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Just remembered that I sent Badgers a shiny red lobster necklace  at his request, I might add. I was giving a load of stuff away and he asked if he could have it. I thought he was joking at first but no, as per his PM that I have just re-read, "the Nazi crustacean arrived" and he sounded genuinely chuffed about it <3
> 
> Glad now that I was able to bring at least one shiny happy thing into his life.


Mr Big Shrimp


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 6, 2022)

Fuck. RIP.


----------



## xenon (Mar 6, 2022)

Just seen this. I am quite shocked. Fucksake another stand out Urban member gone.  RIP James.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 6, 2022)

Wtf! Shit. Just saw this. Fuck sake


----------



## spitfire (Mar 6, 2022)

Unrelated but this was played on the radio earlier and made me think of Badgers.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> We was so young ….. 😢


Mate, I'm so so sorry 
Don't know if any use to you or in Cardiff still but here if I can be, big love to you


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Mate, I'm so so sorry
> Don't know if any use to you or in Cardiff still but here if I can be, big love to you


yeah im still here mate we’ll close anyways , thanks ❤️


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2022)

I was watching Fantastic Mr Fox this evening


----------



## Ming (Mar 7, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> I will think of him every time I make pigs in blankets, and every time I cook something from the #haggleshelf.


I’ll think a lot about him now when I’m cooking (i did anyway).


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cheers you gorgeous,  funny, wonderful man. What are all those old ladies you were trying to get in the will with going to do now!!?
> 
> *What are we all going to do?*
> 
> View attachment 313157



Have another drink?


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2022)

What do we do now 😢


----------



## petee (Mar 7, 2022)

fishfinger posts on a friday morning, is gone by saturday morning. badgers on a friday night, is gone on sunday morning. one day to the next, eh.

"we should be careful
Of each other, we should be kind   
While there is still time."

badgers had a knack i used to marvel at, of posting appropriately inappropriate stuff. a real individual individual, and good on him for how he stood up to the antivaxxers.

my condolences to those close to him.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 7, 2022)

I think it hits me because he often posted pictures of himself on here, so not just a random avatar with good words but a recognisable human being that I can picture and feel sad about. I don’t want them to be dead, it’s fucking shit.


----------



## Ming (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## bendeus (Mar 7, 2022)

RIP. He just effortlessly conveyed warmth and kindness through the coldness of the interwebs. So sorry for those that knew him IRL.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Mar 7, 2022)

petee said:


> ....
> badgers had a knack i used to marvel at, of posting appropriately inappropriate stuff. a real individual individual....




Do you think we could get our money back from that time we had a whip round for his dentistry*?


The thing that often hits be about this place is how much you can miss people you have never met, or even spoken to;  It's heartbreaking but also wonderful.


(*I think that's the kind of comment he would have laughed at.)


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2022)

A380 said:


> Do you think we could get our money back from that time we had a whip round for his dentistry*?
> 
> 
> The thing that often hits be about this place is how much you can miss people you have never met, or even spoken to;  It's heartbreaking but also wonderful.
> ...


Never chipped in, cunt owes me over a grand 🙄 wrote ever penny off well before today 💔


----------



## Epona (Mar 7, 2022)

I'm feeling a bit sentimental about recent losses here, and have changed my tagline to a phrase that Badgers used replying to (and being supportive of) fishfinger on the FEB thread not that long ago.

I don't want anyone thinking I've gone wildly patriotic or something, it came up as part of a conversation and I feel it is fitting right now


----------



## circleline (Mar 7, 2022)

So, so sad to hear this.
Remember him from the other boards where he was always witty and frequently hilarious.
I always fancied him.
Wish I'd sent him a Valentine.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2022)

Fucking hell. He probably had no idea of the love for him here. What a twat for dying and leaving us like this.


----------



## tonysingh (Mar 7, 2022)

There's  nothing I can say that others have not said more eloquently but Badgers was a huge light here in the Urban sphere and it feels that much darker without him around. Sorely missed won't even begin to cover it.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 7, 2022)

Aw no Never met him but pfft,from the love shown on here,another of the good people gone too soon ,big love to family and friends@XXX


----------



## Mation (Mar 7, 2022)

Ffs. I don't know what to say.

Much love, urbans xxx


----------



## Manter (Mar 7, 2022)

Gosh this is awful


----------



## extra dry (Mar 7, 2022)

So sad and shocking RIP.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 7, 2022)

A380 said:


> Do you think we could get our money back from that time we had a whip round for his dentistry*?
> 
> 
> The thing that often hits be about this place is how much you can miss people you have never met, or even spoken to;  It's heartbreaking but also wonderful.
> ...



That had occurred to me too, and I ran the joke past my partner, but I thought I leave it up to people who knew him better to decide, or know, when it is not ‘too soon’. 😊

I so agree with what others have said about it being strange - and moving - how we care for, and about, people we have never met.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 7, 2022)

zenie said:


> So sad. He was a dear friend, a daily confidant, and a big part of my life for so long.
> 
> I remember one of the first times we hung out at the jam, he had these vintage sunglasses and an explorers hat thing and we talked about Hunter S.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. Absolutely spot on and has cheered me up a bit.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 7, 2022)

This is devastating. There are no words


----------



## MrCurry (Mar 7, 2022)

What? No! So sorry to hear this.  

He was the heart and soul of Urban from my perception. The first to welcome me to the boards and always a source of humour and compassion to others on here (apart from the few wrong uns).

To say he will be missed is pathetically inadequate.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 7, 2022)

He rang me throughout my cancer treatment and after, always slagging me over Brexit but always telling me he loved me and it would all be ok. This is such a shock, tragic, so sad.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 7, 2022)

We need a badgers memorial trip to the worst, most lowly reviewed, dirtiest, most reviled seaside park we can find.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 7, 2022)

I was scared of chemo, really really scared. This was his message and it really helped.

"I remember when I started chemo there was a young healthy bloke and he took it really badly. My nurse was a bit of a raver and said 'you can deal with a hangover/comedown' and this is the same.. "


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2022)

He was great support when my dad died , rang me to check in , I've a  feeling He did this sort of thing with many folk.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 7, 2022)

Fuck me we were lucky to have him


----------



## Voley (Mar 7, 2022)

Lots of love to everyone on U75 this morning. ❤ 

Still doesn't feel real to me.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 7, 2022)

Going to go down the Albert later and raise a glass and weep a bit.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 7, 2022)

He stood guard for me as I used a Dremel to carve RIP DREW into a tree in the Albert Garden on the night of Drew's wake. So many memories.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 7, 2022)

He was top of my list of Urbanites I'd like to meet. Just seemed like a lovely bloke.  So sad.


----------



## Edie (Mar 7, 2022)

Just makes you realise there arent enough funny, kind, random, handsome rogues left in the world anymore cos we’re one man down this morning


----------



## TopCat (Mar 7, 2022)

Life is short. I am going to try to be nicer.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 7, 2022)

kabbes said:


> We need a badgers memorial trip to the worst, most lowly reviewed, dirtiest, most reviled seaside park we can find.


Not to mention a Christmas outing to Lapland UK.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 7, 2022)

Really sorry to hear this.  Lovely guy. Lots of love to all his close mates on here. Really feeling for you.  xxx


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 7, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Not to mention a Christmas outing to Lapland UK.



Stopping for an FEB on the way?


----------



## IC3D (Mar 7, 2022)

Sad and shocking news, he was a lovely guy. RIP mate x


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 7, 2022)

BoatieBird said:


> Stopping for an FEB on the way?


GYFPO


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 7, 2022)

And a kebab on the way back.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Going to go down the Albert later and raise a glass and weep a bit.


I'll be down to raise a glass too.


----------



## tendril (Mar 7, 2022)

RIP Badgers. What sad news. Condolences to the family.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 7, 2022)

He was a wonderful fella. He helped me by calling or WhatsApping me whenever I was recovering from operations and lately while going through chemotherapy.
His humour was so helpful, and also could be very dark, but always appropriate and always funny.

He insisted he was calling in on me to go for a beer or two this year when he was in the area.
That would have been perfect, I know it would. Although I had told him we could go and have a few in my old hometown WMC where they filmed Woody and Lol’s wedding in This is England 90.
I’m sure he would have appreciated that.

The world is a much lesser place today.
We need to celebrate his being here and us being blessed by knowing him.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 7, 2022)

zenie said:


> So sad. He was a dear friend, a daily confidant, and a big part of my life for so long.
> 
> I remember one of the first times we hung out at the jam, he had these vintage sunglasses and an explorers hat thing and we talked about Hunter S.
> 
> ...


Such an apt quote mate, he really did live life to limit, all the limits. 

He was big part of my life for a long time and was a complete rock through possibly the darkest of my times, was just there, without question.

He had the darkest sense of humour, but properly had a heart of gold, the amount of people he thought of daily, kept in contact with, checked in on, supported.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 7, 2022)

I have a hangover this morning. How fitting as that was Jamse’s gift to so many of us 🤪


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2022)

Fuck; I've just seen this. Gutted. This has shaken me up this morning, very sad news. 
Not sure what to say apart from condolences to all his family.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2022)

5t3IIa said:


> I have a hangover this morning. How fitting as that was Jamse’s gift to so many of us 🤪


Same here


----------



## sim667 (Mar 7, 2022)

This is a really shitty thing to hear. RIP Dude.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 7, 2022)

The "care" packages he sent to me in the post when I was shielding pre first lockdown were legendary.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 7, 2022)

TopCat said:


> The "care" packages he sent to me in the post when I was shielding pre first lockdown were legendary.



I dread to think


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2022)

Here he is , ripping the piss out of me in multiple ways 🤣


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 7, 2022)

i don't have a hangover but i will remember badgers today by doing nothing that counts as work after 0915.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 7, 2022)

marty21 said:


> View attachment 313256
> 
> Here he is , ripping the piss out of me in multiple ways 🤣


Thanks for that. I need some cheer xxx


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 7, 2022)

TopCat said:


> The "care" packages he sent to me in the post when I was shielding pre first lockdown were legendary.


Yeah, there was also the ‘gift’ of a shoebox of broken pens and hotel teabags 🙃


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2022)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah, there was also the ‘gift’ of a shoebox of broken pens and hotel teabags 🙃


I bet you didn't get 2 fucking hampers stuffed with cat related items.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 7, 2022)

marty21 said:


> I bet you didn't get 2 fucking hampers stuffed with cat related items.


I didn’t. I’m jealous 😞 I imagine everyone of those items is still in heavy rotation for your catS? 😍


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2022)

5t3IIa said:


> I didn’t. I’m jealous 😞 I imagine everyone of those items is still in heavy rotation for your catS? 😍


It made Mrs21 rage #quicktoanger 🤣


----------



## crustychick (Mar 7, 2022)

Just awful, terrible news. So so sorry and heartfelt condolences to all his friends and family. RIP Badgers.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 7, 2022)

Oh no!!
Terrible news, what a great poster and member of this community. Really really shit.


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 7, 2022)

This is awful, rotten news. I didn't know him irl, but he was a beacon of kindness and happiness on here, I'm shocked and saddened. RIP Badgers, you were excellent.


----------



## killer b (Mar 7, 2022)

This is fucked tbh. Much love to all his loved ones on here and elsewhere.


----------



## Voley (Mar 7, 2022)

marty21 said:


> me going to #martisan shops or markets


"Martisan".


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2022)

Hangover x 1000


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 7, 2022)

I dreamt about him last night😟 Everytime I woke up I couldn't believe he was gone and that I'd never get to meet him. 😭


----------



## 8ball (Mar 7, 2022)

Fucking fuck. Was sure I'd misread that thread title.
Deepest condolences to his family and IRL mates.

Never met the guy in real life but would really like to have done.


----------



## Voley (Mar 7, 2022)

Ah shit. Feeling really pretty miserable about this today I must admit. I never even met the fella but he made me laugh lots and lots and lots was just such a warm, friendly bloke. 

Can't really put it into words, sorry.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 7, 2022)

kabbes said:


> We need a badgers memorial trip to the worst, most lowly reviewed, dirtiest, most reviled seaside park we can find.


Funnily enough, the last year and a half or so Badgers neonwilderness Mogden and I had been planning a 2 night trip to a Pontins, not telling anyone or posting on the main thread about it but then posting photos/updates from the place.  It just never worked time/date for all of us.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 7, 2022)

Numbers said:


> It just never worked time/date for all of us.


That is the drag way 🙏🏽


----------



## Numbers (Mar 7, 2022)

Voley said:


> Ah shit. Feeling really pretty miserable about this today I must admit. I never even met the fella but he made me laugh lots and lots and lots was just such a warm, friendly bloke.
> 
> Can't really put it into words, sorry.


Feeling the same, as is Mrs Numbers, they always got on so well.
I feel thankful to have spent many a good day/night with him, sadly hadn't seen him in the flesh for a good few years but always engaged on here.  Great man, generous as they come and never asked for anything in return.

So long old friend.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Funnily enough, the last year and a half or so Badgers neonwilderness Mogden and I had been planning a 2 night trip to a Pontins, not telling anyone or posting on the main thread about it but then posting photos/updates from the place.  It just never worked time/date for all of us.


#shambles


----------



## zenie (Mar 7, 2022)

I wanted to post a quote which I quite liked which was 'Grief is the price you pay for love' and then I thought 'oooh I'd better look up who said that' and it was the fucking Queen, so no Badgers would not have like that one!


----------



## Mogden (Mar 7, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Funnily enough, the last year and a half or so Badgers neonwilderness Mogden and I had been planning a 2 night trip to a Pontins, not telling anyone or posting on the main thread about it but then posting photos/updates from the place.  It just never worked time/date for all of us.


If we have anything approaching a weekend memorial for urbs who have left our hallowed boards I'd suggest we bundle off to Pontins for FEBs, kebabs and jacket spuds.

I'm with you Voley , it's still hitting me this morning. It is making me pull my life socks up and get on with exciting things though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 7, 2022)

zenie said:


> I wanted to post a quote which I quite liked which was 'Grief is the price you pay for love' and then I thought 'oooh I'd better look up who said that' and it was the fucking Queen, so no Badgers would not have like that one!


eat, drink and be merry. nothing more, just that. and argue over beans or cheese first.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 7, 2022)

I’d forgotten that we raised £££s for Badger’s gnashers. Urban at it’s finest.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 7, 2022)

What terrible news. I didn't know Badgers well but did meet him a couple of times in real life while he was still knocking around in Brixton. Such a cheerful, friendly and good humoured chap.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 7, 2022)

Just seen this   
Oh my goodness, I'm so very sorry, what a shock.
Badgers seemed a lovely guy - another Urban member who will be missed.
Sincere condolences to his family and friends.
Rest in Peace.


----------



## the button (Mar 7, 2022)

RIP Badgers. If life was Dungeons & Dragons, then your alignment would have been chaotic good.


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 7, 2022)

R. I. P Badgers 🦡🥀
The world was a better place with you in it my lovely 
Condolences to his family and friends.
Love and light 
God bless.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 7, 2022)

Felt a pang as I logged into urban this morning  

Also never met him but he came across as such a lovely bloke. Has made me realize how much I've missed not following the breakfast and ugly mug threads.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 7, 2022)

has anyone spoken to kittyp? she hasn't logged in since before the thread was posted


----------



## hiccup (Mar 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> has anyone spoken to kittyp? she hasn't logged in since before the thread was posted


Yes, people have been in touch.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> has anyone spoken to kittyp? she hasn't logged in since before the thread was posted


Yes, we made sure Kitty knew before I started the thread


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> eat, drink and be merry. nothing more, just that. and argue over beans or cheese first.


I think we should all have cheese on toast for tea tonight, I was thinking cheese, beans, then cheese


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 7, 2022)

geminisnake said:


> I think we should all have cheese on toast for tea tonight, I was thinking cheese, beans, then cheese


shit. we never thought of beans between cheese before


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 7, 2022)

hiccup said:


> Yes, people have been in touch.





neonwilderness said:


> Yes, we made sure Kitty knew before I started the thread


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> has anyone spoken to kittyp? she hasn't logged in since before the thread was posted




yes been in touch.


----------



## cesare (Mar 7, 2022)

RIP Badgers  x x x


----------



## Voley (Mar 7, 2022)

Oh hello cesare . Sorry it's under such crappy circumstances.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 7, 2022)

Such sad news, I’m so sorry to all who knew him well. Hugs to you all. Go easy, Badgers, you were a good’un. X


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 7, 2022)

Can't change my tag line now can I you cunt. I'd change Gareth for a pic of you in a waistcoat but you were usually naked from the waist down  <3


----------



## 1%er (Mar 7, 2022)

Very sad news 😞


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 7, 2022)

Oh I am gonna miss you something rotten lad. Who's going to send me gifs of _that_ Pearce penalty to make me cry at inopportune moments? Who will I mutual cider exchange with now? Silly, funny, cheeky, flirty git. All those things, but also the rare kind of friend who absolutely had your back, was there if you needed them day or night (aside: my mum pointed out that most of the friends I have like that are from here ❤). A couple of years ago he sent me a present for my kid when I was so broke I had negative money and was gutted that she'd have a shit birthday. To give her from me, and it's still going strong as her best thing. Total gem, with no fanfare. Just support.



 silly arse


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 7, 2022)

A fucking straw. That savage.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2022)

5t3IIa said:


> A fucking straw. That savage.


Ponce


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 7, 2022)

What stands out to me from the responses on this thread is I now know how it’s possible to fall in love with someone you haven’t met in real life.

You star James.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 7, 2022)

I'm still absolutely shocked by this. Can't stop thinking about him. He was such a _lovely _bloke. He'd recently bought a copy of my drabble pamphlet, and sent me a message saying he'd been passing it around his (younger) staff at work, and that they 'fucking love it x'. 

Oh mate


----------



## the button (Mar 7, 2022)

geminisnake said:


> I think we should all have cheese on toast for tea tonight, I was thinking cheese, beans, then cheese


cesare and I will be having cheese & onion pasties with beans. Beans _beside_ cheese.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 7, 2022)

lovely how much he brings urban together even after he's gone

fishfinger too


----------



## Sue (Mar 7, 2022)

two sheds said:


> lovely how much he brings urban together even after he's gone.


Until the beans/cheese hostilities re-start...


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 7, 2022)

The last proper interaction I had with him on here was him telling us to stop watching the Apprentice and it was liked by Fishfinger. I'm still going to be watching it though. 

I'll miss seeing his avatar around the forum and I'm sad we never managed to do the ADHD meet. He was definitely one of the good ones on here. Thoughts too all of you that knew him properly.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 7, 2022)

Such very sad news. I only met him once I think, ended up staying over at his and Kitty’s, drunk. He was lovely, and of course the dragging thread. Got me through more than one or two draggy office afternoons. RIP James/Badgers


----------



## Duncan2 (Mar 7, 2022)

Very sad top poster too!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 7, 2022)

As a relative newbie I never imagined I could be friends with invisible people on the interweb.  I think I only met Badgers a couple of times irl, but his presence on the boards was big, always kind and I really appreciated it. The Otters thread cheered me up.   It's so sad  losing good people so young. Its not right. and I will miss him   I have always been amazed at the sense of community here thank you urbz. .


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2022)

marty21 said:


> He called me the #hackneyhaggler after I told him I had to short change a cafe by 7p when they didn't take cards , that 7p led to years of piss taking.


We even had a commemorative mug made. I made you a cup of tea in it at my place and we sat there sniggering like big kids waiting for you to notice


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 7, 2022)

Bloody hell, just seen this. R.I.P.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 7, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Will always remember the Jam
> Factory and getting raped in the eye …. ❤️


August Bank Holiday weekend 2006 that was.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 7, 2022)

RIP


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2022)

Numbers said:


> August Bank Holiday weekend 2006 that was.



Sounds about right.... 👀


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 7, 2022)

Just seen this. Really sad news.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2022)

He sorted me out tickets to an event a few years ago and a Palace supporter to boot. May he fly like an Eagle. 😢


----------



## Numbers (Mar 7, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Sounds about right.... 👀


Only reason the missus and I didn't join youse was cos my brother and cousin were over from Ireland and we went to Carnival instead.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 7, 2022)

No words. Very sad news to come across in the FEB thread. I’m feel physically sick. RIP Badgers.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 7, 2022)

hash tag said:


> He sorted me out tickets to an event a few years ago and a Palace supporter to boot. May he fly like an Eagle. 😢


I got him a ticket for the Bees v Liverpool game but he couldn't make it due to work


----------



## brogdale (Mar 7, 2022)

Very upset to hear this extremely sad news.
Thoughts with all those he leaves behind irl; we've lost a star.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 7, 2022)

geminisnake said:


> I think we should all have cheese on toast for tea tonight, I was thinking cheese, beans, then cheese





Pickman's model said:


> shit. we never thought of beans between cheese before


Let this be Badgers' parting gift to us.


----------



## not a trot (Mar 7, 2022)

Only just seen this. 

RIP mate.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 7, 2022)

kabbes said:


> We need a badgers memorial trip to the worst, most lowly reviewed, dirtiest, most reviled seaside park we can find.



The Bude Tunnel must surely feature! 



TopCat said:


> He stood guard for me as I used a Dremel to carve RIP DREW into a tree in the Albert Garden on the night of Drew's wake. So many memories.



You know what you gotta do, right? <3


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 7, 2022)

My own frequent #badgersmoment is at work, serving up the baked potatoes at lunch. We make most of them up, the _correct_ way  before service but there's always one kid, one FUCKING WRONG UN  who says 'Miss, can I have one with cheese on first, please?'. Makes me snigger, every time. <3


----------



## Chz (Mar 7, 2022)

Just... 
RIP, Badgers.


----------



## Voley (Mar 7, 2022)

My last ever interaction with him was me saying I wanted a hot dog and him agreeing with me.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 7, 2022)

Cider through a straw. I mean…WRONG ‘UN.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 7, 2022)

Was he taken to hospital on his birthday? 😩


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2022)

Ms T said:


> Was he taken to hospital on his birthday? 😩


Saturday evening I think, so not quite.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2022)

I was looking forward to wishing him a happy 50th ffs , after years of old man photos 😅


----------



## 20Bees (Mar 7, 2022)

Oh my gosh, what dreadfully sad news. He was one of the nice guys and I enjoyed so many of his posts. It’s all so fragile, isn’t it?

RIP, best wishes and heartfelt sympathy to his family, friends and loved ones.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 7, 2022)

marty21 said:


> I was looking forward to wishing him a happy 50th ffs , after years of old man photos 😅


He rang me often, always starting with hello Old Boy or more frequently "you old cunt". I left meetings to take his calls and never hurried no matter who the fuck I kept waiting.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 7, 2022)

Yes, he was one of the good'uns, but he was also a wrong'un - someone with just the right balance 😁


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2022)

There’s a theme with me and him I know 😂


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## TopCat (Mar 7, 2022)

Going down the albert in a bit. Wont be there too late but hope to see a few old faces.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 7, 2022)

I'm sorry to hear this, especially so soon after the passing of another long-time Urban poster.  RIP Badgers.  You'll be missed.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 7, 2022)

Hello lovely Urbs. 

It has been a mixture of heart swelling and heart breaking reading your wonderful comments and stories and seeing the pics   
I haven't "reacted" to any because I wasn't sure when I could face posting. 

Even though I hadn't seen him in years he had been a massive part of my life and a wonderful part of my life and I loved him hugely. 

He was also a huge part of so many others lives for good or bad or the best way, a little bit of both  Or a lot of both  

Sorry it is all sounds a bit "tribute by numbers" * but I am a pretty numb still. 

* not that Numbers  x


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 7, 2022)

kittyP said:


> Hello lovely Urbs.
> 
> It has been a mixture of heart swelling and heart breaking reading your wonderful comments and stories and seeing the pics
> I haven't "reacted" to any because I wasn't sure when I could face posting.
> ...


((((kittyP))))


----------



## JTG (Mar 7, 2022)

Love ya Kitty x

I hadn't seen Badgers in a few years (probably some funeral or other  ) but he was a pal and I was always delighted to be in his company


----------



## Numbers (Mar 7, 2022)

Hope you're keeping well kittyP 
Mrs Numbers said to say hello.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 7, 2022)

Sending you all the love kittyP xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scifisam (Mar 7, 2022)

I've been thinking of you, Kitty, since hearing the news - was just about to message you. Much love ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Wilf (Mar 7, 2022)

Just seen this, an awful, awful shock. Such a fucking positive force on urban.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 7, 2022)

Such sad news. I met him a few times irl many years ago and he was a lovely bloke. Always very entertaining on here and loved the likes from him.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 7, 2022)

God fucking dammit Badgers, this wasn't the plan. I had you down as the CEO of DragCorp International once Camelot had finally come to the realisation that I was due a massive win. I saw a future with many park benches and cans in it. With laughs aplenty, and many curses directed at Tories and other wrong'uns. With you teaching my kids about shrimp, and badgers, and how to make the best fatballs for hungry birds. With us celebrating the inevitable ascendancy of Liverpool FC.

Our first meeting set the tone for our relationship. We'd been chatting reams of shit on here, bonding over our hatred of work, love of LFC and .... other stuff, eventually exchanging numbers and agreeing to meet for a pint in the Albert. I think this was 2011. So I get there first, get a pint and decide to play a little prank on him - he didn't know what I looked like but I'd seen pictures of him, so I sat a couple of tables away from him and kept texting him saying shit like "_I see you_" and "_why are you drinking that shit?!_". It was childish but he was hugely amused.

From there on out we spent quite a bit of time together, not just drinking and such, but in fairness there was a good deal of that. Only Badgers could turn up to play ping pong at the Flaxman already half cut and K'ed up, and STILL FUCKING BEAT ME. No matter that an hour later I spoke on the phone to a man who owned the garden he was now asleep in, having fallen into it on his way home and decided a little nap was in order. All in a day's work.

Whatever we were up to he was always the best of company - always interested, full of life and energy, endlessly curious about everything and everyone, all cheeky smiles and quick-fire jokes. He loved life and all its creatures (Tories and such excluded of course), and loved taking care of people. He'd get up at 4.30 in the morning and bake three cakes for his elderly neighbours. He'd send me random shit in the post that he'd likely picked up from a car boot sale or chazzer, not expecting anything in return, but seemingly doing it solely for the satisfaction he'd get from hearing the reaction he got from me, and the many others he graced with such acts of comraderie and compassion.

What will live longest with me isn't the antics or the jokes or the football. It's the fact that he had the knack for bringing people together and creating bonds and friendships with consummate ease. I have great friends that I would likely have never met if it wasn't for him. He knew everyone and had time for almost every single person. He had little shame and even less embarrassment, and used that to get people laughing, hugging, crying, closer. At our wedding he decided the music wasn't over, so he got on stage and belted out a terrible version of Dirty Old Town, to the great enjoyment of the guests.

I love you, Badgers. I will miss you every day. You fucking cunt.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2022)

TruXta said:


> God fucking dammit Badgers, this wasn't the plan. I had you down as the CEO of DragCorp International once Camelot had finally come to the realisation that I was due a massive win. I saw a future with many park benches and cans in it. With laughs aplenty, and many curses directed at Tories and other wrong'uns. With you teaching my kids about shrimp, and badgers, and how to make the best fatballs for hungry birds. With us celebrating the inevitable ascendancy of Liverpool FC.
> 
> Our first meeting set the tone for our relationship. We'd been chatting reams of shit on here, bonding over our hatred of work, love of LFC and .... other stuff, eventually exchanging numbers and agreeing to meet for a pint in the Albert. I think this was 2011. So I get there first, get a pint and decide to play a little prank on him - he didn't know what I looked like but I'd seen pictures of him, so I sat a couple of tables away from him and kept texting him saying shit like "_I see you_" and "_why are you drinking that shit?!_". It was childish but he was hugely amused.
> 
> ...


Beautifully put.

It was those little touches that made him. Random postcards and envelopes full of tat, checking in when things were shit, the endless WhatsApp nonsense. He will be a big loss to many.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2022)

What’s the requirements for new members to see this part of the forum , a good friend from other forums wants to read this thread


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 7, 2022)

Nice tribute TruXta, he really did have the knack of making everyone feel loved and special. 
I'm going to miss him in so many ways.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 7, 2022)

Comes over as a tremendous character and his wide ranging posts were always very good reading.  Another one to miss on these boards. 

Am I right in guessing he lived down the road in Luton ?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> What’s the requirements for new members to see this part of the forum , a good friend from other forums wants to read this thread


Maybe 50 posts, tell them to post abuse about him 50 times , it's what he would have wanted .


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> Comes over as a tremendous character and his wide ranging posts were always very good reading.  Another one to miss on these boards.
> 
> Am I right in guessing he lived down the road in Luton ?


He was in Hitchin but did work a lot in Luton.


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 7, 2022)

He was a fantastic presence on the boards and I am so so sad to hear this


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2022)

marty21 said:


> He was in Hitchin


Hutchun


----------



## Voley (Mar 7, 2022)

Lots of love to you lovely kittyP xxx


----------



## Voley (Mar 7, 2022)

Just about held it together until I read that. In fucking bits now.

Love to you all xxx ❤


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2022)

TruXta said:


> God fucking dammit Badgers, this wasn't the plan. I had you down as the CEO of DragCorp International once Camelot had finally come to the realisation that I was due a massive win. I saw a future with many park benches and cans in it. With laughs aplenty, and many curses directed at Tories and other wrong'uns. With you teaching my kids about shrimp, and badgers, and how to make the best fatballs for hungry birds. With us celebrating the inevitable ascendancy of Liverpool FC.
> 
> Our first meeting set the tone for our relationship. We'd been chatting reams of shit on here, bonding over our hatred of work, love of LFC and .... other stuff, eventually exchanging numbers and agreeing to meet for a pint in the Albert. I think this was 2011. So I get there first, get a pint and decide to play a little prank on him - he didn't know what I looked like but I'd seen pictures of him, so I sat a couple of tables away from him and kept texting him saying shit like "_I see you_" and "_why are you drinking that shit?!_". It was childish but he was hugely amused.
> 
> ...


You Beautiful bastard !


----------



## mr steev (Mar 7, 2022)

Terrible news. Shocked and saddened to read it ☹️


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 7, 2022)

TruXta said:


> God fucking dammit Badgers, this wasn't the plan. I had you down as the CEO of DragCorp International once Camelot had finally come to the realisation that I was due a massive win. I saw a future with many park benches and cans in it. With laughs aplenty, and many curses directed at Tories and other wrong'uns. With you teaching my kids about shrimp, and badgers, and how to make the best fatballs for hungry birds. With us celebrating the inevitable ascendancy of Liverpool FC.
> 
> Our first meeting set the tone for our relationship. We'd been chatting reams of shit on here, bonding over our hatred of work, love of LFC and .... other stuff, eventually exchanging numbers and agreeing to meet for a pint in the Albert. I think this was 2011. So I get there first, get a pint and decide to play a little prank on him - he didn't know what I looked like but I'd seen pictures of him, so I sat a couple of tables away from him and kept texting him saying shit like "_I see you_" and "_why are you drinking that shit?!_". It was childish but he was hugely amused.
> 
> ...


Yeh his easy charm. Spymaster and me and Badgers went to a musical at marble arch and badgers struck up a conversation with the people on the door, within minutes they were nattering like auld mates. A true gentleman with all the charm you can imagine and a delight in the world. Fucking gone far far too soon but there's many people who live twice his age who spread but a small fraction of all the joy he gave.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 7, 2022)

He touched everyone he met (often literally).

Sending you all love kittyP xx


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 7, 2022)

kittyP been thinking about you since the news but didn't want to bombard you with messages, it's hard enough with out all that. Sending love my darling. Xxxxxxx


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 7, 2022)

marty21 said:


> He was in Hitchin but did work a lot in Luton.



Thank you - great place is Hitchin.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 7, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> What’s the requirements for new members to see this part of the forum , a good friend from other forums wants to read this thread



I've replied to them on another thread, that it's not just 'X' number of posts, but also some weeks before newbies can see the community forums, and that they should message the mods, if you can vouch for them, I am sure the mods would upgrade their account.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 7, 2022)

Raising a few extra Bishops for Badgers this evening.
Cheers, old boy.


----------



## Epona (Mar 7, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> What’s the requirements for new members to see this part of the forum , a good friend from other forums wants to read this thread



I've reported a post of theirs - NOT to be arsey and report him for doing anything wrong, but to get mod attention for him, because it's usually 30 days as well as x number of posts - if he is known to you and you can vouch for him it might be useful


----------



## two sheds (Mar 7, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> What’s the requirements for new members to see this part of the forum , a good friend from other forums wants to read this thread


Do editor, Fridgemagnet and aqua know? I'm not sure I've seen them on the thread.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 7, 2022)

I've already started a conversation with welovebadgers and added Ranbay to it, I am sure they will be able to sort it out with the mods.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2022)

The Valentine's Day postman 😰 I'll never get one now.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I've already started a conversation with welovebadgers and added Ranbay to it, I am sure they will be able to sort it out with the mods.


Yeah it’s someone I know from the Glasto boards , kitty knows her as tank girl


----------



## Epona (Mar 7, 2022)

Numbers said:


> August Bank Holiday weekend 2006 that was.



I'm wondering why it rings a bell for me, maybe I was there and just so off my face that it's all a bit vague and fuzzy (a lot of that decade was like that for me tbh).


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 7, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Yeah it’s someone I know from the Glasto boards , kitty knows her as tank girl


Tanky? I thought she still had access?


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2022)

onenameshelley said:


> Tanky? I thought she still had access?


Nah different one x


----------



## Maggot (Mar 7, 2022)

hash tag said:


> The Valentine's Day postman 😰 I'll never get one now.


Err, that is me.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 7, 2022)

onenameshelley said:


> kittyP been thinking about you since the news but didn't want to bombard you with messages, it's hard enough with out all that. Sending love my darling. Xxxxxxx


This, kittyP  xxxxxxx


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 7, 2022)

I'm sad and sorry to read this. 

RIP.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 7, 2022)

Raising a glass here for our Brother.  

Posted with permission from Mrs Numbers


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 7, 2022)

Oh this is awful. One of the few people on Urban I've actually met irl.
This has made me really sad. 😥


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 7, 2022)

My stomach has gone ice cold. This is horrible, horrible news. What a brilliant poster, what a great contributor. So terribly terribly sad. RIP Badgers .


----------



## kittyP (Mar 7, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Yeah it’s someone I know from the Glasto boards , kitty knows her as tank girl



Yeah she is lovely and was I think a mod on the old glasto site at some point. 
If she creates an account and then she/you or I contact the mods with her username they might be able to give her access.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Mar 7, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Raising a glass here for our Brother.
> 
> Posted with permission from Mrs Numbers
> 
> ...


It's obviously Badger's round.
Taking his time with that cider as he peers at the clock for closing time....


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2022)

Beans then cheese, he would be kicking off 



I can’t be in The Albert, so I’ll raise a can at home instead.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 7, 2022)

kittyP said:


> Yeah she is lovely and was I think a mod on the old glasto site at some point.
> If she creates an account and then she/you or I contact the mods with her username they might be able to give her access.



It's sorted, I added Lazy Llama to the conversation I had started with welovebadgers, and he's upgraded her account.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 7, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> Beans then cheese, he would be kicking off
> 
> View attachment 313354
> 
> I can’t be in The Albert, so I’ll raise a can at home instead.


I had a Badgers spud tonight. I had cheese then beans and then cheese to cover all eventualities as I'm usually a beans then cheese.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 7, 2022)

Voley said:


> Ah shit. Feeling really pretty miserable about this today I must admit. I never even met the fella but he made me laugh lots and lots and lots was just such a warm, friendly bloke.
> 
> Can't really put it into words, sorry.




Exactly the same for me, mate. 
He always came across as a top bloke, and reading all the stories on this thread proves just how much he was.

Much love to all those who knew him, especially those on here.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 7, 2022)

Mogden said:


> I had a Badgers spud tonight. I had cheese then beans and then cheese to cover all eventualities as I'm usually a beans then cheese.



Maybe we could have a Badgers night and all make jacket potatoes and argue over it.


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 7, 2022)

Went for a posh kebab in honor of Badgers. I know he'd like that I only remembered to take a photo after I'd started eating it. 



Square plates pal


----------



## prunus (Mar 7, 2022)

Shite :-(


----------



## Athos (Mar 7, 2022)

Badgers said:


> I hope you will all be in touch with my family telling them 'cheese then beans' on my headstone


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2022)

This was the last time I saw him in person (last July). The T-shirt and bag were presents from marty21. We’d spent the previous day trawling charity shops for catS stuff and drinking cider. I think we also had a kebab. 

He is definitely #milkingit now


----------



## Idaho (Mar 7, 2022)

Only just seen this. Really, really sad news 

He was one of the good ones, perhaps one of the best of urban, and I'd never met him. Journey on Badgers


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 7, 2022)

In one of our recent natters, I told him I had been prescribed liquid morphine.
He demanded I post it to him as soon as possible.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> In one of our recent natters, I told him I had been prescribed liquid morphine.
> He demanded I post it to him as soon as possible.


Slightly ironically I believe he was dosed up on morphine in hospital


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 7, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> Slightly ironically I believe he was dosed up on morphine in hospital


I’m not surprised to hear that, he had a high tolerance level he told me.
But pancreatitis is horrendous, he didn’t deserve that at all.


----------



## stdP (Mar 7, 2022)

Fuck - came across this news in another thread and thought it was a sick wind-up. Absolutely awful news. A gentleman, a Skoler, a slackrobat.

It's probably been about a decade since I regularly crossed paths with him IRL but have always had fond memories of his humour and his gregariousness, echoed here for all to see but for all of you here who didn't have the pleasure he was even warmer in person. I think it's safe to say I knew him only slightly so I shudder to think how his family and friends must be feeling.

The entire fucking 2020s can just piss the right fuck off for now please.

Edit: had time to read the whole thread now and don't think I've seen a bad word in 18 pages (other than obligatorily ducking a few rounds here and there), nowt but shock and love in the face of loss.

Glad to see Kitty's posted as well; would say I hope you're feeling OK but it's trite and banal and you won't be but I don't really have the words currently.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Do editor, Fridgemagnet and aqua know? I'm not sure I've seen them on the thread.


I've been unable to comment since I heard the devastating news. It's fucking heartbreaking and I'm pointlessly angry.

I'm not thinking particularly straight, but I've temporarily moved this thread to the London forum where it can be accessed by all visitors.


----------



## passenger (Mar 7, 2022)

Urban has lost a top man, he made you feel welcome and loved RIP mate.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2022)

We raised a few drinks for the lad in the Albert tonight , it was lovely to see folk but sad that it was under these circumstances 😢  told the bike story. 🤣 he contacted me about 2 years ago to tell me I'd won 2 bikes in a competition I didn't remember entering 🤔 and they were being delivered in a few days.  There was a catch , they were actually for him & G  😡  . The bikes got delivered #lovelybikes , took him a few weeks 🤔to organise to come down & collect them . Mrs21 was raging that these 2 big bike boxes were in the hallway 🤣. 

He did collect them , and as far as I know , rode his prize-winning bike 2-3 times before it got used to hang clothes on 🙄.

God speed you absolute star x


----------



## Humberto (Mar 8, 2022)

Such a quality person. I know it's nothing really from me who barely knew him but he had time and interest in people.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 8, 2022)

very moved reading these posts
what a loss
i hadnt realised he was so well known to so many posters here in real life
he sounds like the perfect friend and we were all clearly blessed to have known him, in whatever way it was, big or small
my heart goes out to everyone hurting


----------



## TopCat (Mar 8, 2022)

Was good to raise a glass or three in the albert tonight. Telling Badgers tales. Seeing other folk who loved him, We don't all get on to be frank but I was touched to be in the company. It meant a lot.


----------



## Ming (Mar 8, 2022)

For Badgers. I'm sure he'd have torn it to shit (especially the North American addition of cheese to the eggs). Rest in peace mate.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 8, 2022)

Disgusting beana


----------



## Humberto (Mar 8, 2022)

i'm hungry noe


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 8, 2022)

RIP, Badgers.

A constantly completely agreeable presence on urban. Hard to get the head round such sad news.

Peace.


----------



## Epona (Mar 8, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Will always remember the Jam
> Factory and getting raped in the eye …. ❤️



Have now discussed with OH and apparently we _were _there that night, he remembers bits of this more clearly than I do (and sends his love and condolences), I was apparently wobbling around with a paper bag filled with mushrooms and eating them like sweets which explains my vague feeling that this whole thing rang a bell with me (much like most of the rest of that decade) but inability to remember anything much other than various technicolour people and that phrase.

Top night (I think!)


----------



## kittyP (Mar 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> Have now discussed with OH and apparently we _were _there that night, he remembers bits of this more clearly than I do (and sends his love and condolences), I was apparently wobbling around with a paper bag filled with mushrooms and eating them like sweets which explains my vague feeling that this whole thing rang a bell with me (much like most of the rest of that decade) but inability to remember anything much other than various technicolour people and that phrase.
> 
> Top night (I think!)


I had no idea we had met


----------



## Epona (Mar 8, 2022)

kittyP said:


> I had no idea we had met



No me neither tbh - a lot of nights out I had back then are very very vague though.
Really sorry, bit of a lost decade for me.
OH assures me that we were at a thing at around that time where we met Badgers though!
(It was shortly after we got back from our honeymoon in lovely Penzance!)


----------



## MrCurry (Mar 8, 2022)

This pretty much sums it up I think. Badgers gave so much to so many people, and if you judge a life by the mark it leaves on others, then he was the most successful of any of us.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 8, 2022)

editor said:


> I've been unable to comment since I heard the devastating news. It's fucking heartbreaking and I'm pointlessly angry.
> 
> I'm not thinking particularly straight, but I've temporarily moved this thread to the London forum where it can be accessed by all visitors.



Thank you, he was on well loved on the old glato boards also.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 8, 2022)

When I get some time I will do a post about his alts over on the old Glasto boards....  oh he had many many alts


----------



## l'Otters (Mar 8, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> View attachment 313373
> 
> This pretty much sums it up I think. Badgers gave so much to so many people, and if you judge a life by the mark it leaves on others, then he was the most successful of any of us.


+1 for that. 
I’m quite new to these boards and didn’t know Badgers at all well but he made a big impression in that time, & I was very, very sad and shocked to get this news. 

Especially appreciated his posts about his work over the last couple of years, his insights from on the ground were invaluable and they came with a sense of humour and warmth and a fabulous attitude.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 8, 2022)

Oh no - l loved his posts and this place is all the poorer for his passing. Thoughts to his family 🙁


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2022)

Is there a chance this thread can be moved to the right forum? Only just noticed it’s in the London forum


----------



## MrCurry (Mar 8, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Is there a chance this thread can be moved to the right forum? Only just noticed it’s in the London forum











						RIP Badgers
					

I've already started a conversation with welovebadgers and added Ranbay to it, I am sure they will be able to sort it out with the mods.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 8, 2022)

i'm in luton for work today.  passed a vaccination place (obviously not sure if it is the same one) and did pause for brief contemplation


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i'm in luton for work today.  passed a vaccination place (obviously not sure if it is the same one) and did pause for brief contemplation


Was there a stuffed shrimp toy guarding the LFT table? 🤔


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 8, 2022)

5t3IIa said:


> Was there a stuffed shrimp toy guarding the LFT table? 🤔



not that i noticed, but i didn't go inside


----------



## Maggot (Mar 8, 2022)

Just spotted this and it seemed serendipitious.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2022)

Maggot said:


> Just spotted this and it seemed serendipitious.
> View attachment 313450


Love, jacket taters, hot dogs and FEBs


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 8, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Love, jacket taters, hot dogs and FEBs


You’ve just reminded me of this:



Whenever I was there he would always produce something for me to read while he was cooking or whatever. Usually copies of The Viz tbf, this was a one off


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> RIP Badgers
> 
> 
> I've already started a conversation with welovebadgers and added Ranbay to it, I am sure they will be able to sort it out with the mods.
> ...


Ah, I see. Couldn’t find the thread as I had the London forum on ignore


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 8, 2022)

What shocking and horrible news to log on and discover.

I've known him in an online way for 20 years having first crossed paths on the glasto boards.  Always came across as a top guy with a very good soul.  The terrible news just seems endless at the moment.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 8, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> For someone who I've never met, I'm actually very upset about this
> 
> I don't know why but I felt his and my humour seemed to "click" and was starting to think about trying to arrange a meet up with him once this Covid "thing" was more under control



Its amazing how attached you can become to people you've never met in person, and never will now.

Sometimes, I think people will reveal parts of themselves on the boards that they'd never say in person.


----------



## Mattym (Mar 8, 2022)

Am about to watch Liverpool and am drinking a beer in his honour.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 8, 2022)

This is probably untoward, but I sent him a photo of a poo I had in Amsterdam once (it is an amazing looking poo the way Amsterdam bowls are) and he said it looked better than any desert he’d ever had.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Mar 8, 2022)

Was entering another hiatus but got alerted to this from a friend. Absolutely terrible news. I’d never met the chap but he was a big presence here. I’m not sure he ever agreed with anything I had to say but he never argued, he remained one of the fun elements of this place to me. I’m pretty shocked, not sure of his age but I assumed he was late forties like me or possibly younger. 
No age at all.
RIP mate. 
Cheese before beans. Xx


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 8, 2022)

He was 47 (as of Friday)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 8, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> He was 47 (as of Friday)



Way too young to leave us.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 8, 2022)

Maggot said:


> Just spotted this and it seemed serendipitious.
> View attachment 313450



That's lovely


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 8, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> He was 47 (as of Friday)




😟😟😟


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Was good to raise a glass or three in the albert tonight. Telling Badgers tales. Seeing other folk who loved him, We don't all get on to be frank but I was touched to be in the company. It meant a lot.


You told me some excellent stories that I can't repeat 🤣


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 8, 2022)

I feel personally attacked


----------



## Hoss (Mar 8, 2022)

I don't post here enough to have known Badgers, other than recognise his name but my condolences to everyone who knew him and is affected by his passing. RIP.


----------



## mod (Mar 8, 2022)

Oh no. He was one of the people on here I  spoke to the most via PMs. This is terrible news. RIP mate.


----------



## WWWeed (Mar 8, 2022)

Absolutely gutted to hear about this. He was a great guy


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Wilf (Mar 8, 2022)

passenger said:


> Urban has lost a top man, he made you feel welcome and loved RIP mate.


Yeah, exactly that. I never met him and most of our interactions were likes and one liners, but he still made me feel appreciated, by someone with a proper lust for life. A proper _human being._


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 9, 2022)

I've been largely keeping off the internet lately because of my mental health being dreadful, but had to comment on this.

I can't believe it, badgers was one of the urbz I most wanted to meet some day and the most _present_ of posters. You think you've got ages, don't you? I'm so sad. Empty and sad. Another sadness to add and carry. Rest well you lovely man, hope all the Reds games are free to watch wherever you've pitched up grinning.

This is so shit.


----------



## mod (Mar 9, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> I feel personally attacked View attachment 313507



Still cant get my head around this. I know you two were very close friends. Sending condolences mate.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 9, 2022)

mod said:


> Still cant get my head around this. I know you two were very close friends. Sending condolences mate.




Thanks, to make matters worse another good friend passed yesterday, bit less of a shock as he had been ill for a long time.... but two good mates same age lost in 3 days....


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Thanks, to make matters worse another good friend passed yesterday, bit less of a shock as he had been ill for a long time.... but two good mates same age in 3 days....


This year is brutal 

(((((Ranbay)))))


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 9, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> This year is brutal
> 
> (((((Ranbay)))))


I have to agree, I’ve lost four close mates since August and now Badgers is too much.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> I have to agree, I’ve lost four close mates since August and now Badgers is too much.


(((((Sprocket.)))))


----------



## RainbowTown (Mar 9, 2022)

I've been off these boards these past few days and have just returned this morning to find out this awful news. I'm not a regular poster, but I'd just like to add my voice to all what's been posted on here. He seemed a lovely man, very welcoming and always courteous and fun to engage with. To say he will be missed on Urban75 is a lumpen understatement. My sincere condolences to his loved ones, friends and all that knew him personally.

_Siochain Shiorai_


----------



## brogdale (Mar 9, 2022)

Just got in and checked my alerts; there's a badgers shaped gap.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2022)

Badger’s send off will be taking place on the 31st in Luton. There is a slight limit on numbers, but if anyone wants to attend then let me know here or via PM and I’ll coordinate with his partner.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 9, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> Badger’s send off will be taking place on the 31st in Luton. There is a slight limit on numbers, but if anyone wants to attend then let me know here or via PM and I’ll coordinate with his partner.


What limit on me?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2022)

Numbers said:


> What limit on me?


Is there a Pontins in Luton?


----------



## souljacker (Mar 9, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> Badger’s send off will be taking place on the 31st in Luton. There is a slight limit on numbers, but if anyone wants to attend then let me know here or via PM and I’ll coordinate with his partner.


I didn't know him well enough to take a limited place but please let me know if there is a charity collection or if I can make a donation to the wake kebab fund.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2022)

souljacker said:


> I didn't know him well enough to take a limited place but please let me know if there is a charity collection or if I can make a donation to the wake kebab fund.


They are planning on streaming it for people who can't attend , you will see me making a short speech (and probably crying) .


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 9, 2022)

I've only just seen this, oh my god, I'm shocked and really very, very saddened as I'm sure the whole place is 

RIP Badgers  I'm gonna miss him terribly.


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 9, 2022)

marty21 said:


> They are planning on streaming it for people who can't attend , you will see me making a short speech (and probably crying) .


That would be nice to be able to see it. I don't think anyone is gonna get through this without crying themselves inside out my love❤️


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2022)

onenameshelley said:


> That would be nice to be able to see it. I don't think anyone is gonna get through this without crying themselves inside out my love❤️


I suspect it will become a lot more real then


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2022)

marty21 said:


> They are planning on streaming it for people who can't attend , you will see me making a short speech (and probably crying)


Yeh I'll have to catch this on the stream


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 9, 2022)

The day after fishfingers funeral


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 9, 2022)

souljacker said:


> I didn't know him well enough to take a limited place but please let me know if there is a charity collection or if I can make a donation to the wake kebab fund.



yes, same here

(or the collection for the otter sanctuary, or setting up the badgers memorial foundation for FEB education, or whatever it ends up as)


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes, same here
> 
> (or the collection for the otter sanctuary, or setting up the badgers memorial foundation for FEB education, or whatever it ends up as)


Hopefully we will collect towards the worst ever elf smoking Christmas fayre , disappointed kids crying, parents raging shambles ever (and make a few bob on the side #AmIRight .)


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 9, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Hopefully we will collect towards the worst ever elf smoking Christmas fayre , disappointed kids crying, parents raging shambles ever (and make a few bob on the side #AmIRight .)


It's what he would have wanted.

Virtual funeral attenders, perhaps we should all get a kebab in and raise a meat arch to see him on his way.

Can't actually believe I typed any of that


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 9, 2022)

Badgers: A Man For All Seasoning.


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2022)

Wondering also whether it might be an idea to have a series of regional drinkups at some point specifically in memory of recent losses to raise a glass.

Might be nice for people who aren't close enough personally or location-wise to attend funerals but still feeling the sting of absence of those who have left us (god it's been a horrible few months, too many have gone) to be able to pop in somewhere and chink some glasses with fellow urbs in memory of those who have gone.


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2022)

BTW I was in t'pub yesterday (with parents belatedly celebrating my mum's birthday mind) and did take a moment to talk about fishfinger and Badgers and they added some words about a friend of theirs who recently died of MND and we had a toast to them all.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Ranbay (Mar 9, 2022)

Fucking posh ones an all, not cheap shit


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> View attachment 313646


#haggleshelf?


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 9, 2022)

marty21 said:


> #haggleshelf?


#sausagesavers?


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 9, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> View attachment 313646


I briefly managed to read that as being short for "cider in park chipolata".


----------



## zenie (Mar 9, 2022)

Do we have a pound for the sound bucket set up for Badgers send off or possibly charideeeeeeee - a certain kind of cancer one perhaps? 😬 neonwilderness any idea?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2022)

zenie said:


> Do we have a pound for the sound bucket set up for Badgers send off or possibly charideeeeeeee - a certain kind of cancer one perhaps? 😬 neonwilderness any idea?


We are sorting something 

Or just sent it to marty21 #haggling


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> I briefly managed to read that as being short for "cider in park chipolata".


For me cp will always be communist party

Cider in park chipolata so much better


----------



## zenie (Mar 9, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> We are sorting something
> 
> Or just sent it to marty21 #haggling


He could repay his debts?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2022)

zenie said:


> He could repay his debts?


We’ve asked if we can get a refund on the teeth


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 9, 2022)

I saw the hashtag #toryscum on twitter today and it made me think of Badgers.


----------



## spring-peeper (Mar 9, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> We are sorting something
> 
> Or just sent it to marty21 #haggling



If there is a fundraiser on his behalf, will you be sending a message to us for contributions?


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 9, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> For me cp will always be communist party
> 
> Cider in park chipolata so much better


Corporal punishment chipolata.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 9, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> For me cp will always be communist party



for me


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2022)

spring-peeper said:


> If there is a fundraiser on his behalf, will you be sending a message to us for contributions?


There will be an update on here , It's being sorted  . He would have hated it 😄


----------



## spring-peeper (Mar 10, 2022)

marty21 said:


> There will be an update on here , It's being sorted  . He would have hated it 😄






Pity

I'm pretty sure I will miss it.....


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 10, 2022)

Only just found out about this. It's a shock, even though I didn't know him personally. He was a good bloke . This is very sad news. I will miss him, as will everyone else ofcourse.


----------



## Shellee (Mar 10, 2022)

So very sad. I’m not a regular on here but he always made me feel welcome with his generous “Likes” and his great sense of humour. It’s not going to be the same on here without him

My love to his friends, I know he’s going to be missed


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## welovebadgers (Mar 10, 2022)

Been thinking for a while what I wanted to say here. I first encountered our lovable rogue on the glastonbury festivals boards. We immediately hit it off despite his trolling and his visceral intolerance of people with big opinions but little to back them up (I was a mod, he was a nightmare, though I always appreciated what he did and why he did it!) I had the pleasure of meeting him in person at glastonbury in 2004 and then many times after that at pubs and parties. He took me and several others to our first rave in a dirty disused warehouse in wembley, which was fucking amazing. One of my best nights ever. He also introduced me to Jeff Mills!

Had less and less contact with him when I moved away from London but he’d find a way of letting me know I was held in mind, like texting a dick pic, emailing a link to a song, sending a silly meme. Or reminding me of how his willy touched me knee during a naked photo shoot for a charity calendar we did. 

Badgers had such a big heart - generous to a fault, especially with his drugs. I admired his depth and complexity, and his capacity to know and care about so much going on around him. Definitely one of the most moral and caring and intelligent people I have had the pleasure to know.

Totally fucking gutted at his passing. Wish I could hear him say “ello treacle!” one last time.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 10, 2022)

What? I have just seen this. 

I am really shocked, lovely Badgers...


----------



## Numbers (Mar 10, 2022)

What I’m finding really sad is today I’ve been catching up on threads around the forums and as has been the case for years there’s loads of posts by our man which I like, but it doesn’t seem right clicking on like/love/ha ha


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 10, 2022)

Numbers said:


> What I’m finding really sad is today I’ve been catching up on threads around the forums and as has been the case for years there’s loads of posts by our man which I like, but it doesn’t seem right clicking on like/love/ha ha


i still do  

be wrong not to, just because i missed them first time round


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 10, 2022)

The whip round is up and running now 



> In memory of the late great James Badgers Elliott we are raising some funds both to help his partner out in this hard time and to give some to causes that were dear to him. All contributions small and large very welcome.











						Help raise £5000 to honour the life of James Elliott AKA Badgers
					

Weʼre raising money to honour the life of James Elliott AKA Badgers. Support this JustGiving Crowdfunding Page.




					www.justgiving.com


----------



## existentialist (Mar 10, 2022)

Cheese, beans, cheese. The Badger Special.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 10, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Cheese, beans, cheese. The Badger Special.
> 
> View attachment 313796


In the words of the man himself:



> Did you cook that? Buy it? Or was it made for you?
> 
> I am not scoring it. Just want to know how it was allowed to happen.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 10, 2022)

Guess im going to meet some of you all on the 31st then...

my other mates funeral is the same day, and i knew him longer than Badgers.... but this is Badgers so i would be there over anyone else


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 10, 2022)

https://abnb.me/t0P3Ddajiob
		


Anyone fancy going half’s on this ?


----------



## Ketamoid (Mar 11, 2022)

I’ve just popped in here after 10 years off the board. I came here because I knew he came here. The 23 pages of love don’t surprise me. That’s why I popped in.

I’m with this old mod lass I hope I managed to quote. 

Pretty sure I was at that warehouse too. K holed. All his fault 😂

We know probably more - if less about Badgers. You have all been blessed.

Won’t be forgotten.

“When is this…?” 

Hudu x


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 11, 2022)

Ketamoid said:


> I’ve just popped in here after 10 years off the board. I came here because I knew he came here. The 23 pages of love don’t surprise me. That’s why I popped in.
> 
> I’m with this old mod lass I hope I managed to quote.
> 
> ...



:wub: you idiot x


----------



## Ketamoid (Mar 11, 2022)

Ketamoid said:


> I’ve just popped in here after 10 years off the board. I came here because I knew he came here. The 23 pages of love don’t surprise me. That’s why I popped in.
> 
> I’m with this old mod lass I hope I managed to quote.
> 
> ...





Ranbay said:


> :wub: you idiot x



Yup. 😇

This is where I came to keep an eye on Badgers after all the hippy boards died 😉

Then I became a grown up and retired from typing posts. Now I have an instagram team that do internets for me 😜

X87

Hug up brother. x


----------



## Ketamoid (Mar 11, 2022)

23 pages. Onion eye


----------



## Ketamoid (Mar 11, 2022)

welovebadgers said:


> Been thinking for a while what I wanted to say here. I first encountered our lovable rogue on the glastonbury festivals boards. We immediately hit it off despite his trolling and his visceral intolerance of people with big opinions but little to back them up (I was a mod, he was a nightmare, though I always appreciated what he did and why he did it!) I had the pleasure of meeting him in person at glastonbury in 2004 and then many times after that at pubs and parties. He took me and several others to our first rave in a dirty disused warehouse in wembley, which was fucking amazing. One of my best nights ever. He also introduced me to Jeff Mills!
> 
> Had less and less contact with him when I moved away from London but he’d find a way of letting me know I was held in mind, like texting a dick pic, emailing a link to a song, sending a silly meme. Or reminding me of how his willy touched me knee during a naked photo shoot for a charity calendar we did.
> 
> ...


And this is the one I was trying to quote. Stupid boards changing format after I took ten year hiatus!!

Hi you x


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 11, 2022)

don't think it's yet been mentioned on this thread, he also came up with the handy abbreviation 'recruitcunt' for recruitment consultant


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2022)

TopCat said:


> He stood guard for me as I used a Dremel to carve RIP DREW into a tree in the Albert Garden on the night of Drew's wake. So many memories.


Volunteers for CHEESE THEN BEANS - RIP BADGERS anyone?


----------



## bmd (Mar 11, 2022)

Badgers. Fs. So sorry to hear this. RIP mate.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> don't think it's yet been mentioned on this thread, he also came up with the handy abbreviation 'recruitcunt' for recruitment consultant


Alas he had to deal with recruitcunts a lot .


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 11, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Alas he had to deal with recruitcunts a lot .


Aitch-arseholes the lot of 'em!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Alas he had to deal with recruitcunts a lot .


Storied career. Hope no cunt has to do a speech listing his jobs!!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2022)

5t3IIa said:


> Storied career. Hope no cunt has to do a speech listing his jobs!!


They'd be listing them until the end of time


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 12, 2022)

Don’t care what anyone thinks or says, just some tunes that remind me or make me think about him .


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Don’t care what anyone thinks or says, just some tunes that remind me or make me think about him .



Dirty auld town


----------



## Me76 (Mar 12, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Don’t care what anyone thinks or says, just some tunes that remind me or make me think about him .



I was loving it and then hit baby shark.  Then went 'obvs' and carried on loving it.  

May well spend this evening listening to that.  Thanks.


----------



## welovebadgers (Mar 12, 2022)

Ketamoid said:


> And this is the one I was trying to quote. Stupid boards changing format after I took ten year hiatus!!
> 
> Hi you x



hey yourself idiot! <3


----------



## pinchy (Mar 12, 2022)

welovebadgers said:


> Been thinking for a while what I wanted to say here. I first encountered our lovable rogue on the glastonbury festivals boards. We immediately hit it off despite his trolling and his visceral intolerance of people with big opinions but little to back them up (I was a mod, he was a nightmare, though I always appreciated what he did and why he did it!) I had the pleasure of meeting him in person at glastonbury in 2004 and then many times after that at pubs and parties. He took me and several others to our first rave in a dirty disused warehouse in wembley, which was fucking amazing. One of my best nights ever. He also introduced me to Jeff Mills!
> 
> Had less and less contact with him when I moved away from London but he’d find a way of letting me know I was held in mind, like texting a dick pic, emailing a link to a song, sending a silly meme. Or reminding me of how his willy touched me knee during a naked photo shoot for a charity calendar we did.
> 
> ...


Yeah that warehouse party is this crazy vibrant memory for me x


----------



## welovebadgers (Mar 12, 2022)

pinchy said:


> Yeah that warehouse party is this crazy vibrant memory for me x



I watched someone throw up spectacularly and thought it was fireworks. 

Badgers was our guide that night. I shat myself when we arrived and police were waiting but Badgers was like “just walk past and be polite and they won’t bother you”. 

Remember us all sat in the chillout room under camo netting singing ace of base? She leads a lonely life…

Happy days.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2022)

Just realised I have to rearrange a speed awareness which is on the same day as the funeral. Ironic , Badgers sometimes called me Driving Miss Daisy ...🤣


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 12, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Just realised I have to rearrange a speed awareness which is on the same day as the funeral. Ironic , Badgers sometimes called me Driving Miss Daisy ...🤣


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2022)

And of course I didn't pay an additional £5 when I booked it so I could have a flexible booking , so I've now been relieved of an extra £25 (plus a fiver to make this one a flexible booking 😅)

Badgers would fucking love this.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 12, 2022)

marty21 said:


> And of course I didn't pay an additional £5 when I booked it so I could have a flexible booking , so I've now been relieved of an extra £25 (plus a fiver to make this one a flexible booking 😅)
> 
> Badgers would fucking love this.


marty21 quietly contemplating that fiver he saved that cost him £35:



#melenomics


----------



## kittyP (Mar 12, 2022)

pinchy said:


> Yeah that warehouse party is this crazy vibrant memory for me x


Hello lovely xx


----------



## pinchy (Mar 12, 2022)

welovebadgers said:


> I watched someone throw up spectacularly and thought it was fireworks.
> 
> Badgers was our guide that night. I shat myself when we arrived and police were waiting but Badgers was like “just walk past and be polite and they won’t bother you”.
> 
> ...


You had to look after me quite a lot that night!


----------



## pinchy (Mar 12, 2022)

kittyP said:


> Hello lovely xx


Hey ms pants x I hope you're holding up ok


----------



## lincy (Mar 12, 2022)

RIP Badgers


----------



## Favelado (Mar 12, 2022)

I'm so sorry to hear this. He was always so great in the Liverpool thread. RIP and love to all who knew him well.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 12, 2022)

WWBD?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 12, 2022)

That ^ probably. Go easy mate 👍🏼


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> WWBD?
> 
> View attachment 314155


Just make sure you squish those lumps before shoving them up yer ooter and job’s a good un. Tribute paid.

Can I have some? Just PM it to me


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 12, 2022)

5t3IIa said:


> That ^ probably. Go easy mate 👍🏼



I with the other half and it’s only 1.5 wasn’t on the cards but shitty shitty week and someone planeted the seed in my head and then 🤷🏻‍♂️ 

Plus I wanted to show off my ornaments 😂 he loved the fact they sat on my desk watching me 👀


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 12, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> WWBD?
> 
> View attachment 314155



He would probably snort with delight.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 12, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Just make sure you squish those lumps before shoving them up yer ooter and job’s a good un.


Hooter? Tail pipe or it never happened


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 12, 2022)

aye you should plug some of it to be safe


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 12, 2022)

Badgers liked a lot of my posts, & I liked a lot of his... naturally he liked a lot of peoples posts, I'm nothing special.. but he made me feel special 

We liked each others posts and I felt like he'd have my back here. I'd have certainly had his.

This is the badger effect, he made me feel safe from a hemisphere away & I only ever heard his voice inside my head. That's some reach <3 such a relatable, genuine & generous man.

I'm so sad he's gone too soon & I'm so sorry for your loss. Xox


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 13, 2022)

He used to WhatsApp me videos of badgers and foxes at a local nature reserve. And write 'hi babe' with a picture of a ladybird. I'm gutted, I was going to meet him at some point this year.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 13, 2022)

frogwoman said:


> He used to WhatsApp me videos of badgers and foxes at a local nature reserve. And write 'hi babe' with a picture of a ladybird. I'm gutted, I was going to meet him at some point this year.


He was a WhatsApp demon 🤣 he must have had hundreds of conversations going.🤣


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 13, 2022)

Reading this thread about Badgers kind deeds  is like reading all the newspapers after George Michael died about all the people he quietly reached out to and helped over years


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 13, 2022)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Reading this thread about Badgers kind deeds  is like reading all the newspapers after George Michael died about all the people he quietly reached out to and helped over years



100% this Apart form the fact we all knew George was Gay before passed away 👀


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2022)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Reading this thread about Badgers kind deeds  is like reading all the newspapers after George Michael died about all the people he quietly reached out to and helped over years


Fuck knows how Badgers had any time for sleeping or travelling to work with all the nice things he was doing. The time management skills of a time management genius to fit so much in. A life very well lived


----------



## welovebadgers (Mar 13, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> WWBD?
> 
> View attachment 314155


He’d definitely use the big ornament to crush dem rugs. 

Remember being at the jam factory when he was using a mcdonalds name badge that he’d charmed off someone to cut lines.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 13, 2022)

welovebadgers said:


> Remember being at the jam factory when he was using a mcdonalds name badge that he’d charmed off someone to cut lines.


I'm lovin' it 👍


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2022)

God I once went to an afters at the Jam Factory. Badgers wasn’t there though, but we played his techno CDs IIRC


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 13, 2022)

Good days.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 13, 2022)

Shellee said:


> So very sad. I’m not a regular on here but he always made me feel welcome with his generous “Likes” and his great sense of humour. It’s not going to be the same on here without him
> 
> My love to his friends, I know he’s going to be missed


My likes have taken a battering since his demise!


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 13, 2022)

I run a plex server for friends and fmaily....

this is his watching habbits 🥰


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 13, 2022)

To put that into context there is only 226 eps of Bob's burgers.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> I run a plex server for friends and fmaily....
> 
> this is his watching habbits 🥰
> 
> View attachment 314289


He fucking loved the Stanhope


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 14, 2022)

Hotel booked for the 30th and 31st, it’s a 3 hour drive and I can’t risk the M25 in the morning , could be hippes and all sorts on there ….


----------



## welovebadgers (Mar 14, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Hotel booked for the 30th and 31st, it’s a 3 hour drive and I can’t risk the M25 in the morning , could be hippes and all sorts on there ….


I just booked for 30th and then a lateish train on 31st.


----------



## Smangus (Mar 16, 2022)

This sux. But the thread shows the love for the man and how he touched so many in such kind ways. 

Sleep well your Badgesty.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2022)

Details of the funeral stream

11am 31st March






						Webcast | Obitus
					

Obitus webcast




					watch.obitus.com
				




Username: juwo2823
Password: 966620

I might just go straight to the pub and watch it from there instead


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> Details of the funeral stream
> 
> 11am 31st March
> 
> ...


Good plan 😀


----------



## MrSki (Mar 17, 2022)

Oh my god I have only just noticed this thread what with being unwell myself. 

RIP mate.


----------



## krink (Mar 18, 2022)

I only just found out too. That's a real shock he was one of the first people to make me feel welcome here. A genuinely good bloke. He's going to be a massive miss. Fuck! I can't believe it.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 18, 2022)

This is utterly new news to me as well, for some reason I missed this main thread yesterday, and only saw the fundraising one first.

I am genuinely devastated  

I first met Badgers (years ago) from the efestivals forums and through Tort

Early gatherings in London pubs were fun and, from him, pure entertainment!  

Since those though, and since I left London in particular, it's all been about reading and liking his many (and great!) Urban posts  

He's been a fixture on Urban for so long now.

One example : I'm sure people will have paid tribute earlier up to his recent vaccination work, big respect to that  

Another : some of his anti-conspiraloon posts were funny as fuck!  

As I posted on the other thread, I last saw him IRL at the Beautiful Days Festival, 2017 I think ... I'd been encouraging hime to go again this coming August also! 

Can fests be descrbed as 'IRL'? 
Because at that time, he seemed in pretty good health and positive spirits.
He explained that he'd been in good recovery from illness that year, but he seemed in very upbeat mood, and mostly (instead of his health!) he wanted to talk about bands and beer!    (He liked his ale as I recall .... )

RIP James, and biggest respect and love to those who knew, respected and loved him ..........


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 18, 2022)

I may try to catch up with all the pages and posts and tributes some other time -- but this is all a bit much to take in for me just now ....


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2022)

William of Walworth said:


> I may try to catch up with all the pages and posts and tributes some other time -- but this is all a bit much to take in for me just now ....


(((((William of Walworth)))))


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 18, 2022)

sht just seen this, shit, poor badgers. fucking hell mate. my dad died at the weekend and i never saw this, gutted, shitty shitty 2022


----------



## Voley (Mar 18, 2022)

William of Walworth said:


> I may try to catch up with all the pages and posts and tributes some other time -- but this is all a bit much to take in for me just now ....


It's a big shock isn't it? Has taken me quite a while to get my head around it tbh.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 18, 2022)

Voley said:


> It's a big shock isn't it? Has taken me quite a while to get my head around it tbh.


Still doesn't seem real


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2022)

Voley said:


> It's a big shock isn't it? Has taken me quite a while to get my head around it tbh.


suddenly 2020 and 2021 don't seem to have been quite so bad compared to this annus anus


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 18, 2022)

Sorry to hear about your dad not-bono-ever


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> sht just seen this, shit, poor badgers. fucking hell mate. my dad died at the weekend and i never saw this, gutted, shitty shitty 2022


((((not-bono-ever))))


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 18, 2022)

too many of these rip threads. too many


----------



## Epona (Mar 18, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> sht just seen this, shit, poor badgers. fucking hell mate. my dad died at the weekend and i never saw this, gutted, shitty shitty 2022



Condolences on the loss of your dad


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 18, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> sht just seen this, shit, poor badgers. fucking hell mate. my dad died at the weekend and i never saw this, gutted, shitty shitty 2022



Sorry to read that your dad died.  Mat he rest in peace.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 18, 2022)

Thanks all. I’m dealing with it.fucking life . What a disappointment it all is


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Still doesn't seem real


Same. I keep wondering why he’s quiet on here/WhatsApp, then remembering


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 18, 2022)

My deepest condolences for your sad loss not-bono-ever.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 18, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> sht just seen this, shit, poor badgers. fucking hell mate. my dad died at the weekend and i never saw this, gutted, shitty shitty 2022


Sorry, mate. Sending love.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 18, 2022)

sorry for your loss not-bono

take it easy and   may he rest in peace


----------



## Ming (Mar 19, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> sht just seen this, shit, poor badgers. fucking hell mate. my dad died at the weekend and i never saw this, gutted, shitty shitty 2022


So sorry man.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Mar 19, 2022)

top boy.

Was never going to post on here anymore but he was one of the few good ones who avoided the pile ons I got on here, and what's more knew his football and banging techno.

Sending thoughts to everyone who knew him in person and consolations to all family and friends.

You'll be missed mate.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 21, 2022)

Oh no! Just caught up with this thread. I'll miss Badgers. I'm so sick of people dying too soon, it gives me anxiety about who's going to go next.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 22, 2022)

I've belatedly been able to catch up with all pages/posts in this thread now. Many of them were upsetting , but plenty of them contained excellent anecdotes and fun stories  .

I'd somehow like to try and get a little bit of positivity out of this really sad thread, and as someone pointed out much earlier up, reading so many different Urbans' *love!!* for the great man was thoroughly inspiring, and in a weird sort of way, cheering too.

So many of us, whether we just knew Badgers here, or from occasional meet-ups IRL, or really well, will continue to remember how much we loved him from what's been posted here. This is surely *GOOD! *

I can't make the funeral -- I've booked so many days off over coming weeks/months, that to take off another working Wednesday (and probably Thursday  ) is beyond impossible for me 

But I will do what I can to catch up with stuff online on the day or afterwards. Pay him the best tribute you can on the 31st though, you lovely Urbz!


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 22, 2022)

William of Walworth, you can watch it here:


neonwilderness said:


> Details of the funeral stream
> 
> 11am 31st March
> 
> ...


----------



## Voley (Mar 22, 2022)

I'll be tuning in to watch. Thanks for sorting that out.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 24, 2022)

Week today yeah?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 24, 2022)

When is this?



neonwilderness said:


> Badger’s send off will be taking place on the 31st in Luton. There is a slight limit on numbers, but if anyone wants to attend then let me know here or via PM and I’ll coordinate with his partner.


Numbers are fine at the moment I think, so if anyone else wants to attend then let me know and I'll pass on the details.


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 24, 2022)

❤


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2022)

i'm on holiday next week and won't be watching, to me it'd just feel weird watching a stream of a video: although i applaud the spirit behind it. all the things that happen that Badgers should have been commenting on, or just stirring, and liking stuff, i'm still in a state of shock that he isn't with us any more. 

i'll be at the funeral in spirit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 24, 2022)

UrbaneFox said:


> William of Walworth, you can watch it here:


Thanks , I've booked the day and the day after off work as I reckon il need a drink.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Thanks , I've booked the day and the day after off work as I reckon il need a drink.


that'd be one big big drink


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> that'd be one big big drink


Well, perhaps many, many small ones raised to the great man...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Well, perhaps many, many small ones raised to the great man...


many pints make light work! or something


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 24, 2022)

maybe some cake


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 25, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> maybe some cake



you splet it wrong.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 30, 2022)

Tribes around the country are getting up in the dark to start packing and pretend to do some work. After a light lunch they will begin the trek to the gathering place for the celebration of the life and deeds of a great hero 😎


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 30, 2022)

Oh, I made myself cry 😔


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2022)

5t3IIa said:


> Tribes around the country are getting up in the dark to start packing and pretend to do some work. After a light lunch they will begin the trek to the gathering place for the celebration of the life and deeds of a great hero 😎


When is this?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 30, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> When is this?


Tuesday week


----------



## dessiato (Mar 30, 2022)

I miss him on the F1 thread. Wish I could have met him.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 30, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Wish I could have met him.


Me too, we had been planning to for the last two years. But health and Covid-19 spoilt that.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> Details of the funeral stream
> 
> 11am 31st March
> 
> ...


A reminder of the stream details for tomorrow morning for those who won't be there and want to watch.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 30, 2022)

About to leave for this 

See some of you cunts tomorrow.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2022)

Sorry not to be with you tomorrow


----------



## Voley (Mar 30, 2022)

I will be leaving the drag for a few hours to tune in and watch the stream.

Work have said 'Take as much time as you want,' and, correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Badgers would want me to rinse the fuck out of this. And that, my lovely friends, is exactly what I intend to do.

Big love to everyone going tomorrow. Will be with you in spirit and at the other end of a net connection. ✊❤


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 30, 2022)

Voley said:


> I will be leaving the drag for a few hours to tune in and watch the stream.
> 
> Work have said 'Take as much time as you want,' and, *correct me if I'm wrong*, but I think Badgers would want me to rinse the fuck out of this. And that, my lovely friends, is exactly what I intend to do.
> 
> Big love to everyone going tomorrow. Will be with you in spirit and at the other end of a net connection. ✊❤



You're not wrong


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2022)

Voley said:


> I think Badgers would want me to rinse the fuck out of this


#milkingit so to speak?


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 30, 2022)

We made it


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 30, 2022)

Up the wooden hills.....(for those who know the rhyme   )


----------



## Athos (Mar 30, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> View attachment 316450
> 
> We made it


My neck of the woods.  Where are you?


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 30, 2022)

Athos said:


> My neck of the woods.  Where are you?



In the Hilton , which it seems you can piss on the grave yard from….


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 30, 2022)

Couldn’t get much closer to be fair , might get lashed up and sneak in later a draw a cock on his head with a sharpie or something, I duno


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 30, 2022)

I welled up watching fishfinger's funeral online this afternoon, I can't believe I'll doing the same again tomorrow.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> View attachment 316459
> 
> Couldn’t get much closer to be fair , might get lashed up and sneak in later a draw a cock on his head with a sharpie or something, I duno


It’s what he would have wanted


----------



## Athos (Mar 30, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> In the Hilton , which it seems you can piss on the grave yard from….


Oh, you're quite far out of town then. Shame there's not much decent pub-wise round there.  But you could always go into Luton; The Bricklayers Arms does a decent pint.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 30, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> It’s what he would have wanted




Nope, his preference would have been me dying having a cocaine fuelled danger wank hanging on the back of the hotel door overlooking his coffin.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 30, 2022)

True story


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 30, 2022)

Just looking back on our PM exchange before we were due to meet for the first time, when he was popping down to Worthing just before Xmas, but we put it off because of omicron, and this hit me hard ...



> Shit state of affairs eh? Not a worry brother, I will be down your way regularly now I have twin nieces to spoil


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 30, 2022)

Athos said:


> Oh, you're quite far out of town then. Shame there's not much decent pub-wise round there.  But you could always go into Luton; The Bricklayers Arms does a decent pint.


Seconded


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Nope, his preference would have been me dying having a cocaine fuelled danger wank hanging on the back of the hotel door overlooking his coffin.


Better get started then


----------



## spitfire (Mar 30, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Nope, his preference would have been me dying having a cocaine fuelled danger wank hanging on the back of the hotel door overlooking his coffin.



Pics or GTFO.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 30, 2022)

I’m going to regret that aren’t I….


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 30, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Nope, his preference would have been me dying having a cocaine fuelled danger wank hanging on the back of the hotel door overlooking his coffin.


You _say_ cocaine fuelled danger wank, but I'm _picturing_ beans and cheese 🫣


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 30, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I’m going to regret that aren’t I….


Not as much as housekeeping 😱


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2022)

Athos said:


> Oh, you're quite far out of town then. Shame there's not much decent pub-wise round there.  But you could always go into Luton; The Bricklayers Arms does a decent pint.


I’m staying in Hitchin and have just been in 



I had a decent afternoon in there with Badgers last year


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 30, 2022)

when does this kick off tomorow?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2022)

The service is at 11am.

marty21 will be kicking off mid-afternoon after a few pints


----------



## Athos (Mar 31, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> I’m staying in Hitchin and have just been in
> 
> View attachment 316488
> 
> ...


Nice way to remember him.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 31, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> View attachment 316459
> 
> Couldn’t get much closer to be fair , might get lashed up and sneak in later a draw a cock on his head with a sharpie or something, I duno



Should warn you the, traffic's going to be bad there. Replacing the crash barriers on Stopsley Way. (Going out of town that is. You'll be alright going into town)


----------



## Glitter (Mar 31, 2022)

Thinking about you all today x


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2022)

Glitter said:


> Thinking about you all today x


Yeh me too


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 31, 2022)

It like snoweio on your funeral day …..


Isn’t it ironic ….. don’t you think


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 31, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Should warn you the, traffic's going to be bad there. Replacing the crash barriers on Stopsley Way. (Going out of town that is. You'll be alright going into town)



Thanks but walking as so close x


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Mar 31, 2022)

“I felt a great disturbance in the Force...as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror, and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened.” - Obi-Wan Kenobi

Jimmy: workmate, housemate, holiday mate, festi-mate, best friend, Best Man, wingman, brother, comrade, psychonautic co-pilot and total fucking legend – We did stuff we did, and then we did some more!

We’d not been friends these last few years, what to say, but there was already a Jimmy sized hole in my life. I liked to think we’d cross paths and mend bridges somewhere down the track but sadly I can’t use that comfort fantasy anymore. I’m just so very grateful for the 15+ years of the very highest quality friendship we did share. Love you brother!

From his favourite film…

_Tyrell: You were made as well as we could make you.
Batty: But not to last.
Tyrell: The light that burns twice as bright burns half as long - and you have burned so very, very brightly, Roy. Look at you: you're the Prodigal Son; you're quite a prize!
Batty: I've done... questionable things.
Tyrell: Also extraordinary things; revel in your time.
Batty: Nothing God wouldn't let you into heaven for _


----------



## Numbers (Mar 31, 2022)

Oi Oi Cpatain Rbubish 
He loved you too.


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 31, 2022)

Sending lots be to everyone today. Xxx


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 31, 2022)

hope it go well today for everyone attending

be thinking of ya


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 31, 2022)

Thinking of you all today.
I will be watching too.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 31, 2022)

Il be watching and thinking you all.


----------



## Voley (Mar 31, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> Details of the funeral stream
> 
> 11am 31st March
> 
> ...


Link to the stream for anyone that needs it in a bit.

Lots of love to everyone today. ❤️


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 31, 2022)

Cheers Voley, I was just about to look for that & bump the details myself.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 31, 2022)

I'm out all day. Hopefully catch it when I'm home?


----------



## spitfire (Mar 31, 2022)

I'm here, (online), decided against an 11am beer but will have a fried egg sandwich instead.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 31, 2022)

Sending love to everyone today. X


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 31, 2022)

I can't get out of a work thing to watch, but know I'm thinking of him, and all of us in our strange and wonderful family


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I'm here, (online), decided against an 11am beer but will have a fried egg sandwich instead.


Pickled would have been more traditional


----------



## Voley (Mar 31, 2022)

Webcast is up. David Bowie playing.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 31, 2022)

Oh. The music has got me already.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Ranbay (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Ranbay (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Mogden (Mar 31, 2022)

Shame we can't see what photo that is on the screens at the top.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 31, 2022)

hopefully it still up later 
and can. catch it


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 31, 2022)

Mogden said:


> Shame we can't see what photo that is on the screens at the top.




It's this pic



Ranbay said:


> View attachment 316519


----------



## TopCat (Mar 31, 2022)

His poor dad


----------



## Voley (Mar 31, 2022)

Nice one TruXta 

Did him proud there mate.


----------



## zenie (Mar 31, 2022)

Drinking a massive tea - no sports direct pint mug here.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 31, 2022)

TopCat said:


> His poor dad



Especially terrible for parents to bury their children isn’t it


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 31, 2022)

Seems to be a shit ton of grit in my eyes.


----------



## Voley (Mar 31, 2022)

Ah marty21 - you've just made me laugh and cry, mate.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 31, 2022)

Good on you Marty mate.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 31, 2022)

marty <3


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 31, 2022)

Voley said:


> Ah marty21 - you've just made me laugh and cry, mate.


Same here proper sobbing cackles. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Mogden (Mar 31, 2022)

How did they not giggle at the 2.30. Wish I could give you a big hug marty21 x


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 31, 2022)

That was perfect marty21.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 31, 2022)

Well done marty21


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 31, 2022)

FFS started buffering just as marty got to the teeth.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 31, 2022)

Farewell mate


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 31, 2022)

Don't be sad.  It's what he would have wanted.


----------



## zenie (Mar 31, 2022)

quimcunx said:


> FFS started buffering just as marty got to the teeth.


almost as if it was done on purpose from 'somewhere'


----------



## Voley (Mar 31, 2022)

Safe travels, James.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## spitfire (Mar 31, 2022)

Haha who was that!?!?!


----------



## Mogden (Mar 31, 2022)

Same to you  Brilliant x


----------



## Voley (Mar 31, 2022)

Well there's a thing you don't often see at a funeral.


----------



## A380 (Mar 31, 2022)

guess those V signs were for us? Top!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 31, 2022)

That was a lovely send off and this grit has made it all the way over to my eyes .

Goodbye Badgers mate.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 31, 2022)

For those that want to watch later.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 31, 2022)

I'm in bits here and I never even met the fella, top man.

RIP Badgers.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 31, 2022)

Absolutely fucking beautiful and perfect 

RIP Badgers, you beautiful soul <3


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 31, 2022)

Lovely send off, even if it left me bits, but I did laugh at the V signs. 

RIP James.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 31, 2022)

I think that was the best tribute I've ever seen/heard at a funeral.
He was obviously so loved. ❤️


----------



## zenie (Mar 31, 2022)

Voley said:


> Well there's a thing you don't often see at a funeral.


I aksed them to flip the Vs at the camera for all of us watching on webcast. It's what Badgers would have done!


----------



## trashpony (Mar 31, 2022)

Beautiful speech marty21 - you did him proud. And lovely reading TruXta 

And special thanks for the Vs at the end! I’m raising a cup of tea. In a sports direct mug!


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 31, 2022)

So long brother, you will never be forgotten.


----------



## Voley (Mar 31, 2022)

Yep. If you've got to have a funeral, that's how you do it. Really lovely - well done to everyone trying to hold it together. I doubt I would've done and I never even met him irl.

Big love to all of you. ❤️


----------



## trashpony (Mar 31, 2022)

zenie said:


> I aksed them to flip the Vs at the camera for all of us watching on webcast. It's what Badgers would have done!


Thank you! It really made me laugh


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 31, 2022)

You know how sometimes it is lovely when the sun shows it face as you lay loved ones to rest?

It is has just started SNOWING here


----------



## Numbers (Mar 31, 2022)

So long old friend.  So glad our paths crossed.

We need a webcast of the shenanigans as the day progresses.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2022)

Badgers ¡presente!


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 31, 2022)

I am considering visiting Dunhelm later and setting all the egg timers to go off in celebration of the great man!


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2022)

So when's the London wake?


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 31, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Haha who was that!?!?!



Who was what 👀


----------



## maomao (Mar 31, 2022)

Just noticed this as have not been about. RIP fella. What a loss.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 31, 2022)

Just occurred to me, how pissed off would he be to realise his funeral was today and not tomorrow, April Fools Day.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 31, 2022)

Whilst I obviously hated it, I loved his coffin, or final hamper as Marty said.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2022)

I've just posted this: https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/south-london-drink-for-badgers.377916/#post-17608986


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 31, 2022)

Just been to Mozzers in town and hit the yellow sticker jackpot, instantly had a smile thinking he would be so pleased with all my frozen bargains. 🥰


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 31, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Whilst I obviously hated it, I loved his coffin, or final hamper as Marty said.



I first thought it was old beer barrels!


----------



## Saffy (Mar 31, 2022)

I had a baked potato for lunch in his honour. 
'five baked potatoes!'


----------



## Voley (Mar 31, 2022)

I liked 'Death Drag' marty21


----------



## Voley (Mar 31, 2022)

My other half said she could hear me laughing an awful lot considering I was watching  a funeral.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 31, 2022)

Saffy said:


> I had a baked potato for lunch in his honour.
> 'five baked potatoes!'


That bit made me splutter with laughter, snot and tears


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2022)

Mogden said:


> That bit made me splutter with laughter, snot and tears


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 31, 2022)

Voley said:


> My other half said she could hear me laughing an awful lot considering I was watching  a funeral.


The old 'yeah I'm watching an online funeral, gonna be about an hour and the door will be locked' excuse  🤣


----------



## clicker (Mar 31, 2022)

I loved the 'hamster and small wheelbarrow' entry is his aged 10 journal. 
Fly high James , you have left so many happy memories.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 31, 2022)

There were goody bags at the wake 😍😭 well done Urban ❤️


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 31, 2022)

That's so sweet.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 31, 2022)

colacubes said:


> There were goody bags at the wake 😍😭 well done Urban ❤️


A refund for those who contributed to the dental fund.


----------



## GiReubiraffe (Mar 31, 2022)

Hey people of Urban. I just wanted to pop a message here to say how fantastic it is to see that Badgers/James was loved by so many in this community. 

I knew him from the old Glastonbury forums (also known as TOS) many years ago, and I can tell you that he was loved in equal measure by us too. I had lost touch with him recently but he is fondly remembered by our community as a kind, generous, loving man, who always had an abundance of time for anyone in need, something ridiculous to add to a conversation, trolling the mods or to just poking fun at people in the best way.

Marty, your words at the service today were beautiful, as were those of his family and loved ones. Thank you. 

Thanks to you all for being his friends, and I'm sorry for your/our loss. He leaves a mighty big hole in all of our lives.

Lots of love, and hold your close ones a little bit tighter today.

Reuben


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 31, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> View attachment 316527


Much love to you all. This had me laughing and crying on its own, goodness knows what will happen when I get to watch the stream back (couldn't join live today unfortunately).

Bye James <3 Far too soon. You big twat.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 31, 2022)

Worst wake ever


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 31, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Worst wake ever


Really short smoking pallbearers?


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 31, 2022)

Couldn't get to watch the funeral today. Gutted.  

Farewell Badgers / James...

❤


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 31, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Couldn't get to watch the funeral today. Gutted.
> 
> Farewell Badgers / James...
> 
> ❤




Cab send you a copy for £5


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 31, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Couldn't get to watch the funeral today. Gutted.
> 
> Farewell Badgers / James...
> 
> ❤



It will be available to watch on catch-up within the next 2 days, and for 28 days thereafter.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It will be available to watch on catch-up within the next 2 days, and for 28 days thereafter.
> 
> View attachment 316569


Thanks 👍


----------



## Epona (Mar 31, 2022)

Would it be a good idea to put the link and login info somewhere (maybe edited into the first post of this thread, or somewhere else) so it is easy to find?  As it might be a day or two before the recording is available, that info could have disappeared well upthread and be difficult to locate (I have it bookmarked now, but even this afternoon it took me a little while to locate it).


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 31, 2022)

Epona said:


> Would it be a good idea to put the link and login info somewhere (maybe edited into the first post of this thread, or somewhere else) so it is easy to find?  As it might be a day or two before the recording is available, that info could have disappeared well upthread and be difficult to locate (I have it bookmarked now, but even this afternoon it took me a little while to locate it).



Too late for the OP to edit the first post, I've PM'ed Lazy Llama and asked him to do it.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 31, 2022)

He went out to Starman, which I have been singing all afternoon. Man of taste.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 31, 2022)

#itscominghome


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 31, 2022)

Epona said:


> Would it be a good idea to put the link and login info somewhere (maybe edited into the first post of this thread, or somewhere else) so it is easy to find?  As it might be a day or two before the recording is available, that info could have disappeared well upthread and be difficult to locate (I have it bookmarked now, but even this afternoon it took me a little while to locate it).



aye would be helpful as i'd have trouble finding it
could not find time to sneak away from the job today to view it

hope it went well RIP Badger/ James


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2022)

It was a good send off , a long send off, just got back to the hotel.

It was fucking difficult getting up there to talk about him , I mostly held it together but there were a few wobbles . 

Godspeed Badgers ❤


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 31, 2022)

marty21 said:


> It was a good send off , a long send off, just got back to the hotel.
> 
> It was fucking difficult getting up there to talk about him , I mostly held it together but there were a few wobbles .
> 
> Godspeed Badgers ❤


Well done Marty, it must have been extremely hard. I think Badgers/James would've been proud of you.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 31, 2022)

good to hear   fair play to your marty21

props  to all involved even if its a happy funeral as much as one can be celebrating someones life and legacy

its still draining  as hell

rip Badgers


----------



## spitfire (Mar 31, 2022)

marty21 said:


> It was a good send off , a long send off, just got back to the hotel.
> 
> It was fucking difficult getting up there to talk about him , I mostly held it together but there were a few wobbles .
> 
> Godspeed Badgers ❤



You did an amazing job.  Well done marty.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2022)

zenie said:


> I aksed them to flip the Vs at the camera for all of us watching on webcast. It's what Badgers would have done!


I got the instruction, totally forgot to do it 😁


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 31, 2022)

marty21 said:


> I got the instruction, totally forgot to do it 😁


You were epic. Loved the scarf.


----------



## cesare (Mar 31, 2022)

marty21 said:


> I got the instruction, totally forgot to do it 😁


I waved to the drag FWIW  Love to you zenie.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 1, 2022)

*The link & login details for the service are now in the OP, thanks to Lazy Llama.*

*A recording of the service will be available within 2 working days, so today or Friday, and will be up for 28 days. *


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2022)

marty21 said:


> It was a good send off , a long send off, just got back to the hotel.
> 
> It was fucking difficult getting up there to talk about him , I mostly held it together but there were a few wobbles .
> 
> Godspeed Badgers ❤


You did him proud mate. Had me laughing and crying.

I hope you all had a good night remembering him last night and your heads are okay this morning. 

Lots of love to you all. ❤


----------



## Numbers (Apr 1, 2022)

Voley said:


> You did him proud mate. Had me laughing and crying.
> 
> I hope you all had a good night remembering him last night and your heads are okay this morning.
> 
> Lots of love to you all. ❤


^^^ this.  It was brilliant marty21


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 1, 2022)

Voley said:


> You did him proud mate. Had me laughing and crying.
> 
> I hope you all had a good night remembering him last night and your heads are okay this morning.
> 
> Lots of love to you all. ❤



Slightly fuzzy head this morning, but nothing that a good FEB won't fix.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 1, 2022)

Hangover x1000 now to drive back home 😢


Lovely to meet some of you yesterday…… 🦡


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2022)

A bit (lot) hungover. It’s what he would have wanted


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 1, 2022)

Me seventh for the hangover ✌🏼


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2022)

marty21 said:


> It was a good send off , a long send off, just got back to the hotel.
> 
> It was fucking difficult getting up there to talk about him , I mostly held it together but there were a few wobbles .
> 
> Godspeed Badgers ❤


You and TruXta and neonwilderness (those teeth!) and everyone who had a hand in yesterday, did him so proud ❤️


----------



## Mation (Apr 1, 2022)

Biddlybee said:


> You and TruXta and neonwilderness (those teeth!) and everyone who had a hand in yesterday, did him so proud ❤️


Absolutely this.

Very sad to see you all under such awful circumstances. It was a mighty fine send off, though. Well done xx


----------



## the button (Apr 1, 2022)

RIP Badgers. This is the floral tribute that was on what marty21, in a moment of inspiration, referred to as Badgers' "final hamper."


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2022)

the button said:


> RIP Badgers. This is the floral tribute that was on what marty21, in a moment of inspiration, referred to as Badgers' "final hamper."


Yeh but when they arranged the flowers was it red ones or white ones first?


----------



## the button (Apr 1, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh but when they arranged the flowers was it red ones or white ones first?


Hmmm..... if the red flowers represent beans, and the white ones cheese, it would have to be the white ones first, right?


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 1, 2022)

Didn't go home  so hungover this morning.  Fixed nicely by a FEB though. Love you all ❤


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 1, 2022)

Just got home after 3 hour drive 

back to bed now before school run


----------



## colacubes (Apr 1, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Just got home after 3 hour drive
> 
> back to bed now before school run



Was nice to meet you yesterday. Sorry it was under such shit circumstances.


----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 1, 2022)

Such a beautiful funeral, a true celebration of his life 

I was hanging on in there alright until You'll never walk alone was played, accompanied by the pictures of him, I instantly turned into a blubbering mess 
All three eulogies were perfect...heartfelt and full of love, fun and warmth. They were a credit to him.

Farewell James  YNWA 🦡⭐🌹


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2022)

Siouxsie said:


> Such a beautiful funeral, a true celebration of his life
> 
> I was hanging on in there alright until You'll never walk alone was played, accompanied by the pictures of him, I instantly turned into a blubbering mess
> All three eulogies were perfect...heartfelt and full of love, fun and warmth. They were a credit to him.
> ...


😍 I was a blubbering mess at several points.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2022)

marty21 said:


> 😍 I was a blubbering mess at several points.


You carried it off perfectly, if there was strictly come eulogy you'd have had four 10s


----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 1, 2022)

marty21 said:


> 😍 I was a blubbering mess at several points.


The price you pay ......he'd have thought it was all hilarious


----------



## Numbers (Apr 1, 2022)

Siouxsie said:


> Such a beautiful funeral, a true celebration of his life
> 
> I was hanging on in there alright until You'll never walk alone was played, accompanied by the pictures of him, I instantly turned into a blubbering mess
> All three eulogies were perfect...heartfelt and full of love, fun and warmth. They were a credit to him.
> ...


A close friend of my wife died late last year and he too was a mad Liverpool fan, YNWA was played when his coffin was being carried out after the service.  It's such a beautiful and powerful song.   Same as you, when it played y/day my wife and I were both crying.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2022)

Siouxsie said:


> The price you pay ......he'd have thought it was all hilarious


It is hilarious that he ended up in Luton , he hated the place 🤣 one long FFS for eternity.


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2022)

YNWA will deffo be played at mine. I love its message. Everyone's still right there with you. It's the first thing that pops into my mind when I visit my Dad's grave.


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2022)

marty21 said:


> It is hilarious that he ended up in Luton , he hated the place 🤣 one long FFS for eternity.


Eternal Luton Death Drag.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 1, 2022)

marty21 said:


> It is hilarious that he ended up in Luton , he hated the place 🤣 one long FFS for eternity.



Lutopia


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2022)

BoatieBird said:


> Lutopia


Luternity.


----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 1, 2022)

Numbers said:


> A close friend of my wife died late last year and he too was a mad Liverpool fan, YNWA was played when his coffin was being carried out after the service.  It's such a beautiful and powerful song.   Same as you, when it played y/day my wife and I were both crying.


We played it at my uncles funeral during lock down, he was 86 and a lifelong Liverpool fan. There were only allowed 15 people inside the service but there were so many standing outside paying their respects to him. When the song started playing we could hear the people outside singing louder than the service...they were really belting it out  It really is a beautiful song, I only ever associated it with The Kop and chanting Scousers before that.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 1, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> *The link & login details for the service are now in the OP, thanks to Lazy Llama.
> 
> A recording of the service will be available within 2 working days, so today or Friday, and will be up for 28 days. *



Thanks cupid_stunt  and Lazy Llama 

👍


----------



## izz (Apr 1, 2022)

Numbers said:


> A close friend of my wife died late last year and he too was a mad Liverpool fan, YNWA was played when his coffin was being carried out after the service.  It's such a beautiful and powerful song.   Same as you, when it played y/day my wife and I were both crying.


I think its the default song at Anfield Crematorium, I'm from the 'Pool and had a lot of aunts and uncles.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2022)

Voley said:


> Luternity.


I thought it was just the way the queues move at the airport


----------



## zenie (Apr 1, 2022)

I am disappointed there was no Rhinestone Cowboy - was it on the afterparty playlist?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2022)

zenie said:


> I am disappointed there was no Rhinestone Cowboy - was it on the afterparty playlist?


Perhaps alongside food glorious food


----------



## Festival girl (Apr 1, 2022)

Most of you don't know me, a couple of you will but I just wanted to pop in and say hi, send some love and a virtual squeeze to each and every one of you.

While I'd known Badgers since around 2004, with the closing of the TOS boards (and the Bob and Badgers boards!) and with introduction of facebook (which I rarely use) I'd sadly lost contact with him - our paths just didn't cross these days - I think the last time I saw him was maybe 2009? but I always remember him fondly - he was such a lovely bloke. Really kind and while to some he was a MASSIVE wind up, he was always lovely to me. I was and shall remain a massive fan of his.

His send off was beautiful, the words that were said made my heart swell and the stories that were told made me chuckle through tears.

Anyway, I shant waffle on but respect to you all, I can't think of Badgers without thinking of this place so it felt right to pop in and show some love.

Look after one another and best wishes to all

Becsta (Becs) xxx


----------



## splonkydoo (Apr 2, 2022)

I am so sorry to hear about Badgers.
I'm only recent on Urban, and had just a few interactions with him. 
Tbh I came on here when I was in a very low period myself, and I would get a lot of usernames mixed up.... but a few people always shone to the fore and he was one of them.
He was a genuine, lovely, and very funny lad that made me feel welcome here.  
His memory will remain here, amongst his close friends, and those he barely knew.

Still not sure what way to put my cheese and beans tho.....


----------



## TopCat (Apr 2, 2022)

I wanted to go to the funeral but felt sick, tested for covid shortly after. Glad I stayed away. Missing the man now.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Apr 2, 2022)

I was unable to view the funeral on Thursday due to work.
Been trying to watch but....
Trust Badgers!!


Remembering James Elliott
Thursday 31st March 11:00

Live service completeWe'd normally have this Watch-again recording back here for you by now, but something about this specific service is taking a little longer than normal. Rest assured, we're working as quick as we can, but some things are outside of our reasonable control. Please check back here in a day or two. Once it's here we'll extend how long you can view it for, so you have more time. Many thanks for your patience.
We're working to get this back online for you as soon as we can. Please check back here in a few days. When it's back online we'll extend how long you can view it for, so you have more time. Many thanks for your patience.
Vale Cemetery and Crematorium The Vale
Butterfield Green Rd
Luton
LU2 8DD
01582 723700 Crematorium@luton.gov.ukDelivered in partnership with Obitus FAQ · Privacy · Terms · Logout


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm still doing a double take every time I see this thread title. It's shit isn't it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2022)

splonkydoo said:


> I am so sorry to hear about Badgers.
> I'm only recent on Urban, and had just a few interactions with him.
> Tbh I came on here when I was in a very low period myself, and I would get a lot of usernames mixed up.... but a few people always shone to the fore and he was one of them.
> He was a genuine, lovely, and very funny lad that made me feel welcome here.
> ...


Every which way but loose


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2022)

TopCat said:


> I wanted to go to the funeral but felt sick, tested for covid shortly after. Glad I stayed away. Missing the man now.


Hope you're on the mend. I keep thinking he'll pop up, he's so entwined with this place. Then realising he won't, of course.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 2, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> I was unable to view the funeral on Thursday due to work.
> Been trying to watch but....
> Trust Badgers!!
> 
> ...



#shambles


----------



## Voley (Apr 2, 2022)

I had seafood for tea last night. Thought of Mr Big Shrimp.  🦐
Bought some new socks. Thought of his epic socks thread.
Liverpool were top of the league briefly earlier. Thought of him.

Fucking hell, this is sad.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 3, 2022)

Ffs , badgers parting gift to me.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 3, 2022)

Was so careful on the day gelling hands the lot, but obvs caught it in the pub, didn’t go anywhere else so suggest everyone else’s tests 😢


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 3, 2022)

Cheers for the heads up Ranbay, I'm negative... so far


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 3, 2022)

Oh Ranbay sorry pal  hope you don't feel too shoddy. Negative here.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 3, 2022)

This is out tomorrow, so timing wise 👀 it’s worked out well 😂 can’t see my kids tho for 5-10 days , wee still isolate in Wales , which is probably why I haven’t caught it before 🙄


----------



## cesare (Apr 3, 2022)

Hope you don't feel poorly Ranbay We are negative, thanks for letting everyone know.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 3, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> gelling hands


You could bathe every 5 minutes in gel and it would make no difference. It's all about breathing other people's breath.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 3, 2022)

Idaho said:


> You could bathe every 5 minutes in gel and it would make no difference. It's all about breathing other people's breath.



And touching things and putting you hands in your mouth eyes or nose, spent a lot of the day crying and stuff , considering.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 3, 2022)

Aw crap, hope it's mild. Thanks for letting us know, negative here too.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 3, 2022)

Yeah, thanks and negative here too. 

Although I have got a head cold. 

Hope you don't get ill and enjoy the Lego!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 3, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> This is out tomorrow, so timing wise 👀 it’s worked out well 😂


#milkingit 

Negative test for me too


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 3, 2022)

I had a bit of a moment in the car while driving back north earlier when What a Beautiful Day came on Spotify. Thankfully it wasn’t followed by Starman


----------



## kittyP (Apr 3, 2022)

Stay well Ranbay xxx


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 4, 2022)

I've just caught up with this thread again, and from what everyone's said, the funeral must have been an amazing, as well as saddening,  occasion!  +  

And I've now just been back to the OP to try and check out the link of the funeral coverage that Lazy Llama put up ....

But I *definitely* need guidence about all the password stuff  .... I was never realistically going to make the event itself, so assuming the coverage is still accessible for now, can anyone help??

Cheers folks


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 4, 2022)

William of Walworth said:


> I've just caught up with this thread again, and from what everyone's said, the funeral must have been an amazing, as well as saddening,  occasion!  +
> 
> And I've now just been back to the OP to try and check out the link of the funeral coverage that Lazy Llama put up ....
> 
> ...


There's a delay in uploading it. So it's not there at the moment. Should be in the next few days.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 4, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> There's a delay in uploading it. So it's not there at the moment. Should be in the next few days.


Thanks a lot for that -- I'll keep on re-checking then


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 4, 2022)

Get well soon Ranbay ❤️ Am negative here, which is a bit of a miracle 🤷🏽‍♀️ I do feel pretty unwell but assumed it was tiredness and stress. Will test again later, I suppose.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 4, 2022)

Hello all, I've just rechecked the link in the OP that you use to access the funeral coverage ..

It says :



> Please enter the login details supplied by the Funeral Director or Crematorium.



Does the fact that as well as the above, the link prompts you to add 'Usename' (apparantly supplied in advance of the event?) and 'Password' mean that the footage might be available now?? 

I'm afraid I'll need help ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2022)

William of Walworth said:


> Hello all, I've just rechecked the link in the OP that you use to access the funeral coverage ..
> 
> It says :
> 
> ...


Have you tried putting in the username and password?


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 4, 2022)

No, because I don't know either -- hence my need for help, really


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2022)

It says on the thread and has been repeated for you that it isn't there yet as some issues but will be uploaded
on the page before this, for you 








						RIP Badgers
					

Just got home after 3 hour drive :)  back to bed now before school run :)   Was nice to meet you yesterday. Sorry it was under such shit circumstances.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 4, 2022)

Username: juwo2823
Password: 966620

(from the OP)

ETA: but the recording isn't there yet


----------



## surreybrowncap (Apr 4, 2022)

William of Walworth said:


> No, because I don't know either -- hence my need for help, really


https://watch.obitus.com
Username: juwo2823
Password: 966620

There is still  an issue at their end - I too have been trying all morning.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 4, 2022)

#shambles


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 4, 2022)

Oh well! It looks like I'll have to wait until it's definitely known that the video is up and running.

Thank you for the usename and password though -- much appreciated


----------



## surreybrowncap (Apr 4, 2022)

I understand someone at one stage gave the old two finger salute.
Maybe they are trying to edit that out!!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> I understand someone at one stage gave the old two finger salute.
> Maybe they are trying to edit that out!!


Several people did 🤣 it was a message to urban 🤣


----------



## spitfire (Apr 4, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> I understand someone at one stage gave the old two finger salute.
> Maybe they are trying to edit that out!!


 Yeah that’s what I thought as well.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Apr 6, 2022)

William of Walworth said:


> Oh well! It looks like I'll have to wait until it's definitely known that the video is up and running.
> 
> Thank you for the usename and password though -- much appreciated


William of Walworth this is now up to watch.
Hope your foot is much better,,,


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 6, 2022)

Watched the first part and promptly started bawling.
Unbelievable  that Badgers is gone 
😥


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 7, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> William of Walworth this is now up to watch.
> Hope your foot is much better,,,


Cheers, that's good news. I'm in  a rush now, but will get onto this later


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 7, 2022)

Watching now. And having a cry. RIP Badgers, go well fella.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 7, 2022)

I watched it middle of the night. Cause I didn't want my other half to see me crying. Glad I did now.  😢. Poor Badgers. Poor family.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 7, 2022)

"Send us a postcard"
Proper sobbing.

Much love to you marty21 and TruXta - good work


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Ranbay (Apr 8, 2022)

It's what he would have wanted......


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 8, 2022)

well that and not waking up dead.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 8, 2022)

Sorry but that made me snort


----------



## zenie (Apr 8, 2022)

Had a dream about him last night, can't remember the details. Probably not as good as his dream about Janine Butcher from Eastenders tho.  

Hope the two fingered salute didn't cause trouble with the Crem' video editing team.


----------



## Saunders (Apr 8, 2022)

Oh gosh what a lovely service. I felt a bit voyeuristic watching it as I didn’t know him and I’m only really a lurker on here but I’m glad I did. An inspiring generous character. Thanks and love and heartfelt sympathy to his family and friends who sent him off so very well and shared the service. And thanks to him (you Badgers) for extending your presence and personality on here. I’ll remember you for your food, your kindness, your wildlife, your humour and a brief time of online dental pain solidarity. You sound like a very dear man ❤️


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 8, 2022)

Saunders said:


> Oh gosh what a lovely service. I felt a bit voyeuristic watching it as I didn’t know him and I’m only really a lurker on here but I’m glad I did.


You're one of us, you're a vital member of Dog Thread Squad


----------



## ringo (Apr 8, 2022)

Oh no, if I'd known he'd passed I'd have gone. RIP mate x


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 8, 2022)

been busy with work drag this week, so finally had time to watch the service

was very nice , he old man  and family stories

big props to you Marty21 your olougy  had me sniffling along

and for 2 people  with the fingers raised at the end 

Rest in peace badgers


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 8, 2022)

Also just managed to watch this, sorry for the delay.
Did a propper chuckle sob.


----------



## mozzer (Apr 9, 2022)

I miss you, brother 😞


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2022)

A reminder that you can watch it now
https://watch.obitus.com
Username: juwo2823
Password: 966620


Have tissues ready


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2022)

marty21 you did amazing mate. I'm crying and laughing at the same time.
I've never felt so proud of creating this website. RIP James. You were a real one off. 
Thank you.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 10, 2022)

mozzer said:


> I miss you, brother 😞




Mate, always here if you need anything.... Bob x


----------



## mozzer (Apr 10, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Mate, always here if you need anything.... Bob x


Thanks, comrade x


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 15, 2022)

Two chickens, 7 packs sausages, 2kg chicken , 4 duck legs, £8.29

He would be so proud ❤️


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 15, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> View attachment 318665Two chickens, 7 packs sausages, 2kg chicken , 4 duck legs, £8.29
> 
> He would be so proud ❤️


MATE. . . He was almost a veggie . . . leave it out . . .  bad taste


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> View attachment 318665Two chickens, 7 packs sausages, 2kg chicken , 4 duck legs, £8.29
> 
> He would be so proud ❤️


no hash browns i note


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> View attachment 318665Two chickens, 7 packs sausages, 2kg chicken , 4 duck legs, £8.29
> 
> He would be so proud ❤️


Needs more ham


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 15, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> MATE. . . He was almost a veggie . . . leave it out . . .  bad taste




He was alwyas after my sausage .....


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> View attachment 318665Two chickens, 7 packs sausages, 2kg chicken , 4 duck legs, £8.29
> 
> He would be so proud ❤️


He did love the meat van


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 15, 2022)

marty21 said:


> He did love the meat van


Meat Raffles, stealing deals like a gentleman 👍


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 15, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> MATE. . . He was almost a veggie . . . leave it out . . .  bad taste




Apart from the meat and meat-related products and lack of dodgy clothes/hair etc., he was pretty much a full-on vegan.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 15, 2022)

Youre gonna need a bigger plate


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 15, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Youre gonna need a bigger plate


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 15, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Apart from the meat and meat-related products and lack of dodgy clothes/hair etc., he was pretty much a full-on vegan.


Exactly, people just don't seem to realise exactly how meat averse he was (God, "was" - Fucking Hell Badgers)


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 15, 2022)

I’ve only met a spattering of urbs within the last decade but I wish he’d been one of them.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 15, 2022)

So pissed off he's gone.

We had a pm thread that was titled 'miss you'. I keep sending him messages calling him a cunt. 

Although I could do the same on the PM thread that is titled 'you cunt'


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 15, 2022)

I gave him a bread maker. He said it made good bread. He was very happy with that.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2022)

Me76 said:


> So pissed off he's gone.


The selfish cunt


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 16, 2022)

I know this is Man Utd (and the genius that is John Cooper Clarke) but it did make me think of Badgers


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 26, 2022)

Had been putting off watching the service but finally got around to it tonight. He truly was someone great, innit.


----------



## zenie (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Ranbay (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (May 4, 2022)




----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know this is Man Utd (and the genius that is John Cooper Clarke) but it did make me think of Badgers
> 
> View attachment 318808


He was a twat tbf , but he was our twat 😍


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Ranbay (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 28, 2022)

I miss his presence here and genuinely gutted I never met him. He struck me as someone I’d get on with.


----------



## spitfire (May 28, 2022)

I saw this and thought it would be nice on this thread.


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 11, 2022)

UEFA Nations League - England v Italy - Saturday 11/06 - 19:45

Is the correct format. But I can't bring myself to make or post on a thread yet. Or watch. Or stop crying. Miss you heaps today fella ❤️


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 11, 2022)

Well done Rebelda


----------



## weltweit (Jun 11, 2022)

I didn't understand why Badger often used to start his posts in the 3 good things of today thread with "still alive" I wondered if he had had a near death experience or something, he often did it though so I thought there must be something to it.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 11, 2022)

weltweit said:


> I didn't understand why Badger often used to start his posts in the 3 good things of today thread with "still alive" I wondered if he had had a near death experience or something, he often did it though so I thought there must be something to it.



near death experience, we had many together..... 




im sure he had many more without me....


----------



## Me76 (Jun 12, 2022)

He's a fucking cunt for going and dieing.  

Love him still


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 12, 2022)

I was furious with him again on Friday.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 12, 2022)

Biddlybee said:


> I was furious with him again on Friday.


This morning I got angry that he'll miss Glastonbury having not got to go last year


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 12, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This morning I got angry that he'll miss Glastonbury having not got to go last year




You think that's bad? he was sorting my tickets out and now i can't go cos the selfish cunt woke up dead.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2022)

weltweit said:


> I didn't understand why Badger often used to start his posts in the 3 good things of today thread with "still alive" I wondered if he had had a near death experience or something, he often did it though so I thought there must be something to it.


it's an easy first good thing, i thought that was obvious.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 12, 2022)

Still think about him most days ffs


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Still think about him most days ffs


me too


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 12, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Still think about him most days ffs



Yeah, me too.
So many little day to day things that I want to share with him


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 12, 2022)

BoatieBird said:


> Yeah, me too.
> So many little day to day things that I want to share with him


Same here. It’s mostly stuff taking the piss out of marty21, but it’s not the same without him


----------



## cesare (Jun 12, 2022)

Fucks sake Badgers


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 14, 2022)

There isn’t a day that passes that I don’t think his death was so not right.
I know we never got the chance to meet up, not for the want of trying, but he is missed so much by so many.
I particularly miss his Happy Saturday brother weekly message.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2022)

for someone who knew timing was everything, the timing of his departure just sucks


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 14, 2022)

Came across a box of face masks that Badgers pointed me toward at the start of Covid, 100 for £5. Still got around 50 left (we went with cloth masks most of the time), and he's no longer here for me to berate at the £2.50 I'll never get back on those remaining 50


----------



## zenie (Jun 14, 2022)

This came up from a few years ago

Pint of tea and marmite on toast


----------



## Me76 (Jun 14, 2022)

It's weird how the sadness comes in waves.  

Think of him everyday but most of the time am very happy to smile and enjoy a memory. 

This week have been feeling ready to cry every time.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2022)

It's really sudden when it gets you isn't it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2022)

Just moved house and found this under the fridge: 



🥰


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## zenie (Jun 16, 2022)

Me76 said:


> It's weird how the sadness comes in waves.
> 
> Think of him everyday but most of the time am very happy to smile and enjoy a memory.
> 
> This week have been feeling ready to cry every time.


There’s a lot of memories to smile about. 🥰🥰🥰


5t3IIa said:


> Just moved house and found this under the fridge:
> 
> View attachment 327321
> 
> 🥰


Grim north 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> View attachment 327532


Dammit , he'd have been on that ffs


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 19, 2022)

Me76 said:


> It's weird how the sadness comes in waves.
> 
> Think of him everyday but most of the time am very happy to smile and enjoy a memory.
> 
> This week have been feeling ready to cry every time.


This. I’m missing his nonsense tonight for some reason. I still see silly news stories and stuff and think “Badgers would love that” then remember I can’t share it


----------



## Me76 (Jun 25, 2022)

Playing songs on the jukebox from the Badgers playlist that Ranbay shared.  

Feeling him.  

If only I actually could get my hand around that one ball.


----------



## Mogden (Jun 25, 2022)

I can't help but think he's missing things while watching the Glasto coverage. No doubt he's wafting about there causing small amounts of bizarre wrongs.


----------



## zenie (Jul 2, 2022)

In my dreams again, You had a great 90s HiFi separate stack. Wonder what you’re playing where you are?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2022)

zenie said:


> In my dreams again, You had a great 90s HiFi separate stack. Wonder what you’re playing where you are?


Hope he'd play truant and come back here for a bit


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2022)

Mogden said:


> I can't help but think he's missing things while watching the Glasto coverage. No doubt he's wafting about there causing small amounts of bizarre wrongs.


Nectar or ambrosia first?


----------



## zenie (Jul 2, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Hope he'd play truant and come back here for a bit


Cheating death again. Fuck you death I’m going back for a while.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm sure he would have been loving the goings on at Westminster last night and today


----------



## stdP (Jul 8, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm sure he would have been loving the goings on at Westminster last night and today



I think if Badgers had belatedly found out there was an afterlife, he'd have flipped St. Peter the V's so as to get a shot at coming back and terrorising the Tories as a ghost.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2022)

I had to go full bin monitor at work today and was reminded of this (the hi vis was one of many stupid things we used to send each other)


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> View attachment 344226


“It’s (not) what he would have wanted”


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 25, 2022)

Miss him deeply today for no reason at all. Other than that he was brilliant.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 26, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> Miss him deeply today for no reason at all. Other than that he was brilliant.



New episode on Bob's burgers came out last night, i still upload them for him to watch knowing he never will


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> Miss him deeply today for no reason at all. Other than that he was brilliant.


Facing this winter without Badgers is like Liverpool facing man City with a nine man team from the off


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 26, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> New episode on Bob's burgers came out last night, i still upload them for him to watch knowing he never will


Crap innit. Big love at you x



Pickman's model said:


> Facing this winter without Badgers is like Liverpool facing man City with a nine man team from the off


Christmas without him is going to be shite. A WC without him is unbearable. When her maj died one of the first things I thought was I wish he was here for this, he'd be absolute mischief and mayhem


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 26, 2022)

Bah


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 26, 2022)

I saw this on Saturday and the first thing I thought of was him dressed as marty21


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 344517
> 
> I saw this on Saturday and the first thing I thought of was him dressed as marty21


Ffs etc 😅


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> Crap innit. Big love at you x
> 
> 
> Christmas without him is going to be shite. A WC without him is unbearable. When her maj died one of the first things I thought was I wish he was here for this, he'd be absolute mischief and mayhem


He'd have been in his element


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 26, 2022)

i always feel a bit maudlin when I see the Christmas 2022 thread.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 16, 2022)

View attachment trim.AEE9E52B-A25C-494C-BE5C-A2C95E41D313.MOV


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 16, 2022)

Just found these , there’s more 😂


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Just found these , there’s more 😂


Which reminded me


----------



## Me76 (Oct 16, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> View attachment 347387


That just made me cry.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2022)

I never got to comment on this thread before as I’d taken some time out. 
This place ain’t quite the same without him.


----------



## zenie (Oct 31, 2022)

Found some oldies - fun times in the park with some odd twin pic app thing


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2022)

zenie said:


> Found some oldies - fun times in the park with some odd twin pic app thing


😍


----------



## Me76 (Oct 31, 2022)

In Liverpool today.  Thought of him while coming out of the Catholic cathedral (not religious, but it's a lovely place) and then again when I was in a Liverpool tourist tat place at the docks cos LFC are totes the priority.  A couple of postcards that remember Everton exists.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 15, 2022)

Guess I have to buy it now


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 15, 2022)

He follows me everywhere


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> View attachment 351609He follows me everywhere


I hope that is at some sort of terrible winter wonderland event


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 15, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> I hope that is at some sort of terrible winter wonderland event





neonwilderness said:


> I hope that is at some sort of terrible winter wonderland event



Christmas markets init


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Christmas markets init


Shit Christmas markets?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2022)

I spotted this earlier and had a "Badgers would love this" moment 









						Woman 'heartbroken' after wind 'destroyed' £1,000 Christmas light display
					

For years Katrina Harte has dreamed of decorating her house with lights to celebrate the festive season




					www.chroniclelive.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Christmas markets init


at the angel shopping centre



zooming in...

they've mutilated a model of a stag to make it look like a doe

as you can see from its genitalia


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 15, 2022)

Ordered the skateboard online as cheaper 🤣


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 15, 2022)

Route One Nocturnal Behaviours 'Badger' Complete Skateboard - 8.5
					

The Nocturnal Behaviours 'Badger' Complete from Route One features a Route One branded deck, trucks, wheels and solid ABEC 5 bearings. This complete is a great option for someone looking for their first board or wanting an upgrade from their current setup.  Don't forget you can get a Route One...




					www.routeone.co.uk


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> View attachment 351949


i particularly admire your small martha wainwright chisel board, thought the last of them had been destroyed


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> at the angel shopping centre
> View attachment 351616
> 
> 
> ...


this morning


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

Fucks sake mate I miss you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> View attachment 355096
> 
> Fucks sake mate I miss you.


Yeh there's a fucking void at the heart of urban


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> View attachment 355096
> 
> Fucks sake mate I miss you.


I never see a cooked breakfast without imagining his acid or lauding comments


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2022)

On urban a poster dies thrice, when their body dies, their name is forgotten and their posts stop attracting likes


----------



## spitfire (Dec 10, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I never see a cooked breakfast without imagining his acid or lauding comments



I posted one with beans touching egg earlier and imagined his outrage if he'd seen it.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

He's not texting me today and it's so bloody wrong. Someone sent me that and I went to forward it to him and now I'm a mess. It's not fair.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

Also, state of that tea.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> He's not texting me today and it's so bloody wrong. Someone sent me that and I went to forward it to him and now I'm a mess. It's not fair.


He's such a selfish prick for not being here.  

I've been to a Martisan Christmas makers market this morning. He would have been disgusted


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 10, 2022)

I thought of him today as I was topping up the bird feeders, I hope his neighbours have carried on feeding 'his' wildlife.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 10, 2022)

I have been thinking of him a lot this WC, so as far as I am concerned he is still with me.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 10, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> View attachment 355096
> 
> Fucks sake mate I miss you.


He would never have eaten it with liquor the heathen.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2022)

kittyP said:


> He would never have eaten it with liquor the heathen.


Beans first?


----------



## kittyP (Dec 10, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> Beans first?


No!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I posted one with beans touching egg earlier and imagined his outrage if he'd seen it.


He hated that I liked an eggy-bean interface


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> He's not texting me today and it's so bloody wrong. Someone sent me that and I went to forward it to him and now I'm a mess. It's not fair.


Mrs21 messaged me with a crap Christmas tree story , she said Badgers would love this ❤️


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 11, 2022)

So many Meme's i could have sent him yesterday


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Rebelda (Dec 11, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> So many Meme's i could have sent him yesterday


Heartache fistbump pal. Was hollow last night, not exchanging a long stream of FFFGUUUUCCVVKKKKK ARRRRGGGHHH NOOOOOOO with him. Then the inevitable england tattoo   

I'm thinking it'd be nice to do something in March. Gather the wronguns.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 11, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> Heartache fistbump pal. Was hollow last night, not exchanging a long stream of FFFGUUUUCCVVKKKKK ARRRRGGGHHH NOOOOOOO with him. Then the inevitable england tattoo
> 
> I'm thinking it'd be nice to do something in March. Gather the wronguns.



as long as i dont get Covid again im in.....


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 11, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> as long as i dont get Covid again im in.....


Don't lick anyone this time babe, even if it is what he would have wanted


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 11, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> Don't lick anyone this time babe, even if it is what he would have wanted



What's the point in coming if i can't lick anything??!?!?


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 11, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> What's the point in coming if i can't lick anything??!?!?


We could all isolate first x


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 11, 2022)

It's what he would have wanted....


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 11, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> I'm thinking it'd be nice to do something in March. Gather the wronguns.


When is this? #shambles


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 11, 2022)

He would have wanted this also


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 11, 2022)

I'm sure he would have enjoyed sending this to marty21


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm sure he would have enjoyed sending this to marty21



Ffs


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> Don't lick anyone this time babe, even if it is what he would have wanted


I haven't washed since


----------



## Me76 (Dec 11, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> Heartache fistbump pal. Was hollow last night, not exchanging a long stream of FFFGUUUUCCVVKKKKK ARRRRGGGHHH NOOOOOOO with him. Then the inevitable england tattoo
> 
> I'm thinking it'd be nice to do something in March. Gather the wronguns.


A meet up in march sounds like a very good idea.  

Should probably start organising it now.....or not...if it actually all worked out properly he'd be very upset.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 11, 2022)

McGlynns or Manchester?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 11, 2022)

ION I’m having a small wine with my tea. Went for white instead of red, so it’s rememding me of him. 

Although it’s out of a bottle instead of a box, so probably doesn’t count


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 11, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> McGlynns or Manchester?


Why not both?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2022)

Me76 said:


> A meet up in march sounds like a very good idea.
> 
> Should probably start organising it now.....or not...if it actually all worked out properly he'd be very upset.


Yes to this , maybe in Hitchin , he'd hate that 👍


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> McGlynns or Manchester?


Although Mcglynns would be a good idea , Manchester #looksshit


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 11, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> Why not both?


We’ll never manage to arrange that


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 11, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Yes to this , maybe in Hitchin , he'd hate that 👍


The Brick


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 11, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> We’ll never manage to arrange that


Isn't that the point <3


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 11, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> Isn't that the point <3


#shambles


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2022)

It should be McGlynns


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 11, 2022)

marty21 said:


> It should be McGlynns


#trouble


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2022)

#vodkajelly


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 11, 2022)

Rebelda this was several hours before me and marty21 came to the country show


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> Rebelda this was several hours before me and marty21 came to the country show


#shambles


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 11, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> The Brick


Was that the one I missed the last train going to? Where I got all the teenagers to chant Badgers


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 11, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> Rebelda this was several hours before me and marty21 came to the country show


I'm not sure the pair of you really attended, it seemed more like an out of body experience


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 11, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> Was that the one I missed the last train going to? Where I got all the teenagers to chant Badgers


Yep


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 11, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> I'm not sure the pair of you really attended, it seemed more like an out of body experience


Getting back to my hotel certainly was


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 11, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> Getting back to my hotel certainly was


Bit like herding me to Hitchin travel lodge?
Look at the stars neon <staggers>
You're in the middle of the road


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 11, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> Bit like herding me to Hitchin travel lodge?
> Look at the stars neon <staggers>
> You're in the middle of the road


Similar 

He would have been proud


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> McGlynns or Manchester?


I read that as McGlynns _in_ Manchester


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 11, 2022)

Biddlybee said:


> I read that as McGlynns _in_ Manchester


We’ll definitely never manage that


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 12, 2022)

Do it.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 12, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 355435


and get some of those nuts for Stella , pop them around later.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 12, 2022)

Biddlybee said:


> Do it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 12, 2022)

A shitposting mate sent me this earlier. I thought of Badgers.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 24, 2022)

He lives on through my kids , and as they grow old they will tell tales of the greatest man to walk this earth 🌏 better than me and all you cunts so he was.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 25, 2022)

Saw this on Facebook and I'd already been thinking of him at Wintervel time


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 25, 2022)

Put pigs in blankets on the table tonight, then had a big old cry. Love you miss you Jimmy Badgers.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 25, 2022)

Also did ham in coke for you babe <3


----------



## belboid (Dec 25, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> Also did ham in coke for you babe <3


I have, accidentally, done three ham in cokes this year.   One had gone to a hostel, in memory.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 26, 2022)

Yeah, I got a bit teary thinking about him when I was cooking the ham


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 26, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> Also did ham in coke for you babe <3



You spelt gram wrong


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 26, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> You spelt gram wrong


On my way x


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 26, 2022)

He would have loved this one , sent him one before with my older lad and beefy Balls


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 5, 2023)

Man chopped up his landlord and fed him to badgers
					

Thirty-year-old Daniel Walsh has been jailed for life for the killing of a 71-year-old




					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2023)

Ranbay said:


> Man chopped up his landlord and fed him to badgers
> 
> 
> Thirty-year-old Daniel Walsh has been jailed for life for the killing of a 71-year-old
> ...


yeh but which topping went on first?


----------



## Maggot (Jan 5, 2023)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but which topping went on first?


Knees then spleens?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2023)

Maggot said:


> Knees then spleens?


Spleens then knees


----------



## Numbers (Jan 5, 2023)

Limbs obvs 🙄


----------

